# South London Book Group 2013



## Ms T (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to 2012, book boozers.

Just to remind you all that the date of the next meeting is Wednesday, 25th of January, and the book is The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood.

Any volunteers for hosting duties?


----------



## ethel (Jan 3, 2012)

I think that I may have to start coming along to these...


----------



## Ms T (Jan 5, 2012)

Bump, because I need to ask a mod to make this a sticky.


----------



## zora (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting the thread, Ms T.

Started reading the book today and looking forward to next week, if we can find a host for this month . I'll happily have you all round to my new place in Feb (flatmate's permission pending).


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 23, 2012)

We can host if no-one else is up for it


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 24, 2012)

Bump - we're all tidied and ready! Who's coming then?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm trying to decide between feminism and football for tomorrow.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 24, 2012)

Me.   Can you remind me of your address please.  I will be driving down to Camberwell if anyone local to me wants a lift.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2012)

Hmm, I live in Camberwell right now and have read the book.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 24, 2012)

Address sent to Ms T as requested, and OU (to try and shame him into coming due to proximity )

Shall we say 8pm start?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2012)

Can't believe I'm only 4 streets away! I suppose I'd better come then!


----------



## zora (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll be there. X


----------



## Greebo (Jan 25, 2012)

I hope to be there, if somebody can pm me the address please 

(I realise it's late, but I've been catching up with myself online all evening)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 25, 2012)

Btw, just a reminder, any people with cat allergies, be warned we have two particularly fluffy ones. We also have antihistamines available


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 25, 2012)

If anyone else needs address/directions from this point, best contact Crispy and I very rarely go on urban during work hours. And for those who have replied, see you tonight!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 25, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Me.   Can you remind me of your address please.  I will be driving down to Camberwell if anyone local to me wants a lift.


I'm local!, what time are you going?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 25, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'm local!, what time are you going?


Around quarter to 8?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok, I'll give you a txt if I can't make it


----------



## Spark (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm afraid I'm unlikely to make it this time. Should be ok next month.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 25, 2012)

Just got home after a stupid busy day at work. Please do not be offended if I fall asleep mid conversation


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2012)

The next book is Pigeon English by Stephen Kelman
The date is 2nd March. Yes that's skipping a month. Yes that's a Friday. Deal.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry I missed last night, I'd only read one chapter and was at college anyway. As always I'll get the book from the library and give it a go


----------



## zora (Feb 6, 2012)

Woot, it's official, I can host bookgroup on 2 March. Can't wait to have you round to the new flat. I'll send out pms with address closer to the time.  Starting the book tomorrow.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 7, 2012)

I've finished it!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 8, 2012)

I still have to get it.


----------



## zora (Feb 28, 2012)

Just sent out pms with my address for this Fri to anyone I remember turning up to bookgroup in the last year or so. Let me know if I've forgotten you and you need my address. x


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 29, 2012)

As has already been agreed by zora, I'm bringing a potential new member, and a real life one at that! (although zora and  perhaps sleaterkinney will have met him before). I do think it's more likely that he could be persuaded to join bookgroup rather than urban, so I hope that's ok, but he does enjoy a good "robust" debate!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 29, 2012)

Btw, I so almost pressed send with everyone's real names in the above post


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 2, 2012)

The next book is...

Little man, what now? by Hans Fallada

And the next meeting is friday 13th April
Another Friday! We must be mad!


----------



## Ms T (Mar 3, 2012)

Fab Book Group last night - thanks zora.  Really looking forward to the next one.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 10, 2012)

I just got my book today, so three days to read it, who's hosting this time?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2012)

Oops, forgot about this. Finding it hard to read owt at the moment. Alone In Berlin is a great read, but I doubt I'll get round to reading this one this time


----------



## Greebo (Apr 10, 2012)

Finished it about a week ago.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry everyone, but can't make it this time as am off to visit the aged FIL in Manchester.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 11, 2012)

I am almost halfway through the book , but not sure if I can make Friday


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry guys, we're not going to make it just because of having too much organisational stuff on atm, and indeed I doubt you'll be seeing us till after the wedding in June. We promise to host in the new place, however, once we are able to re-enter the fold!


----------



## zora (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh dear, it's not looking too good attendance wise, is it? 
Also, I kinda assumed we'd be meeting at Crispy and AS' new house, but I saw AS tonight and sounds like they can't make it. 
Mind you, we've had meetings with as little as 3 people before, could be done again? I'm still free tomorrow (although I'm in booze free April and might be a little less gregarious than usual...also have read less of the book than I would have liked. I have read it in its entirety before, but that was a good 20years ago - I was planning to re-read this week and then someone only went and bought the only copy we had in the shop!).

Sleaterkinney, would you like to make an executive decision what to do, considering that your place seems like the most likely contender to meet at? 
To meet tomorrow or not to meet? 

Oh, maybe we could watch the movie if there's only so few of us 


Edit: ah, just seen AS' post - it took me almost an hour to write mine because I was watching the Apprentice at the same time...


----------



## Spark (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm afraid I'm going to be continuing my 2012 rubbish trend and won't make it tomorrow. Will definitely come in May if possible.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 13, 2012)

Should we postpone maybe?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 13, 2012)

I can host, and I can probably get hold of the movie too, but there's so few of us today - how about early next week?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 13, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I can host, and I can probably get hold of the movie too, but there's so few of us today - how about early next week?


That's probably a better idea


----------



## zora (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm happy to postpone, but just wondering if there'll be more people about next week? With AS and Crispy not being back till June/July and Spark (hopefully) in May. 
Maybe it'd be better to skip April altogether and try and find a date in May that ideally Spark and Ms T can make as well and that Biddly and OU can put firmly in their diaries 
Having said that, if people are keen after all to meet next week, I'm free Tue, Wed and Fri (poss even Thurs - have done something to my knee and might have to take time off from boxercise and maybe yoga, too  )


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 13, 2012)

I will have finished the book by early next week (honest!) and I can do Wed and Fri


----------



## Spark (Apr 13, 2012)

I may be able to come along next week if it's rearranged, but I haven't even tried reading the book as I assumed I wouldn't make it this month. I can do Tuesday, maybe Wednesday but not next Friday.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 13, 2012)

zora said:


> I'm happy to postpone, but just wondering if there'll be more people about next week? With AS and Crispy not being back till June/July and Spark (hopefully) in May.
> Maybe it'd be better to skip April altogether and try and find a date in May that ideally Spark and Ms T can make as well and that Biddly and OU can put firmly in their diaries
> Having said that, if people are keen after all to meet next week, I'm free Tue, Wed and Fri (poss even Thurs - have done something to my knee and might have to take time off from boxercise and maybe yoga, too  )


Oh no, I've got knee knack as well, I'm really missing exercise.

Next wednesday around at mine then?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 13, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Oh no, I've got knee knack as well, I'm really missing exercise.
> 
> Next wednesday around at mine then?


I can make that day too.


----------



## zora (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice one, looks like we've got a date then  I didn't expect rescheduling to be so painless 
See you all Wed


----------



## Ms T (Apr 14, 2012)

Weds good for me too. It's a book group miracle. x


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I can host, and I can probably get hold of the movie too, but there's so few of us today - how about early next week?


Can you pm me the address please?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 17, 2012)

It's tomorrow, so if you need directions pm me.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 17, 2012)

What time?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's tomorrow, so if you need directions pm me.


pm for that and the time sent.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 17, 2012)

Around half sevenish?. I can do earlier as I'm between jobs at the moment?.

i haven't been able to find the film, I think it was from before dvd's and videos.


----------



## zora (Apr 18, 2012)

Never mind about the film - seems like we now have enough people to talk about the book 
I'll be there at 8pm


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks all for coming, The next book is The Debt To Pleasure by John Lanchester

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Debt-Pleasure-John-Lanchester/dp/0330344552

And the next meeting is on the 25th of May(provisional) chez Spark


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2012)

Great book!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 19, 2012)

Erm, I thought we decided on The Debt to Pleasure by John Lanchester?

Good meeting tonight - I enjoyed this month's book and would never have read it if it weren't for book group.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 19, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Erm, I thought we decided on The Debt to Pleasure by John Lanchester?
> 
> Good meeting tonight - I enjoyed this month's book and would never have read it if it weren't for book group.


Oh yeah we did. . I've edited my post. Time for bed I think.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2012)

that's also a great book, though not as good as mr phillips


----------



## kittyP (Apr 19, 2012)

I have just ordered it for a penny from amazon so may join you next time if I am allowed and feeling a bit better.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 19, 2012)

Just ordered mine too.  Here's hoping you'll be feeling well enough to get there in May kittyP.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 19, 2012)

Yay kitty. Would be great to see you.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 19, 2012)

I have just ordered the book from ebay, because I would really like to get to book club! My main difficulty is that it is really difficult to get to Brixton/Camberwell on a work night, but I am going to give it a go   My other difficulty is that I am allergic to cheese! 

It would be cool if, as well as the meetings, we could chat about the books online, for those who are not able to make it, particularly at short notice?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 19, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Erm, I thought we decided on The Debt to Pleasure by John Lanchester?
> 
> Good meeting tonight - I enjoyed this month's book and would never have read it if it weren't for book group.


Looks like a good book, but I'm away on the May date, and prob won't be back to book group til July  now, once college is done.

Still enjoying the Hans Fallada book, not long to go


----------



## eme (Apr 24, 2012)

Have bought the book and put the date in my diary, so aiming to reverse my bookgroup slackerdom - will bring a selection of cheese as recompense


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 24, 2012)

My book arrived yesterday, so I am just finding out about it. I think I know who suggested it...


----------



## Greebo (May 13, 2012)

Got it, and am part way through.  So far, so good.


----------



## Greebo (May 23, 2012)

Still on for this Friday, then?


----------



## Ms T (May 23, 2012)

I've managed to double book myself like an idiot but please go ahead without me.


----------



## eme (May 24, 2012)

yep; had to abandon the book on the tube though; I couldn't take the smugness any longer... [will make for interesting BG debate]


----------



## Greebo (May 24, 2012)

eme said:


> yep; had to abandon the book on the tube though; I couldn't take the smugness any longer... [will make for interesting BG debate]


The narrator's the sort I'd meet for a drink,  just to throw it in his face.  Sorry, I'll save the rest for tomorrow.


----------



## Greebo (May 24, 2012)

Spark, are you still hosting this Friday (ie tomorrow)?


----------



## Spark (May 25, 2012)

Hello, sorry everyone but won't be able to host as  been well and won't be able to come along for same reason. Was looking forward to it too.


----------



## Greebo (May 25, 2012)

Spark said:


> Hello, sorry everyone but won't be able to host as been well and won't be able to come along for same reason. Was looking forward to it too.


Here's hoping you feel better soon then.


----------



## Spark (May 25, 2012)

That should say unwell, brain a bit befuddled.


----------



## zora (May 25, 2012)

What do you reckon, people, is it worth finding another date again? I've not made much of a dent in the book yet, and we don't have a host atm...
I'm still free this evening though, so will check in on the thread later to see what's been decided. 

Get well soon, Spark. x


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 25, 2012)

I can host again if we want, we could have it out in the back garden?

I've not finished the book and I don't think I will either...


----------



## Greebo (May 25, 2012)

IMHO another date might be better, but I've finished the book and could do tonight.


----------



## eme (May 25, 2012)

Would like to sit in SK's back garden pls


----------



## zora (May 25, 2012)

Four people and a venue is plenty, I reckon 
So Sk's backyard is where I shall be heading after work armed with a bottle of wine and some pate. 
Eta 8pm.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 25, 2012)

Having said I was free tonight and wanted to come, and even having bought the book, I have singularly failed to read more than a page or two of it (although I was interested to discover that my brother-in-law is also reading it...). I am also exhausted and still at work.

So, all in all, I am not going to make it (again!) this month, but I still hope to be able to get to one soon! 

Have fun tonight. I look forward to your choice for next time!


----------



## eme (May 25, 2012)

@zora cool - see you there
@SK - don't let me forget the baroque cycle book


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 25, 2012)

Cool, see you all later, I have some pimms.  but no mint so if you have that bring it along.  If you don't have my no pm me as I might not hear the door from the garden.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 25, 2012)

And the votes are in...
The next book is
_Wait Until Spring, Bandini_ by John Fante


----------



## eme (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for hosting; you have a lovely garden


----------



## Ms T (May 27, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> And the votes are in...
> The next book is
> _Wait Until Spring, Bandini_ by John Fante


 
Sounds interesting.  Were any dates discussed?  It may be time to bring back the Book Group BBQ....


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 27, 2012)

I don't think any dates were decided on, shall we try the last week of June?


----------



## eme (May 29, 2012)

yeah they were - 22 June


----------



## Ms T (May 30, 2012)

Ah OK - that's a date I definitely can't make as will be working.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi, this is Sparrow. Whilst it was felt at the last book group that we might not quite be ready to host this near to the wedding, we would be delighted to do so!  

Though we haven't read, or even purchased the book in all the excitement 

Remember it's a new place, so most of you will need the address.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 19, 2012)

That's of course if noone else is desperate to host


----------



## zora (Jun 19, 2012)

Aces - looking forward to a good old-fashioned pate and red wine night round yours. x


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh shit, have I forgotten the wedding?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh shit, have I forgotten the wedding?


That was at the weekend.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh dear


----------



## Crispy (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh dear indeed! Never mind OU! 

Edit: to make up for it, I just made a real name blunder (thankfully corrected within 5 minutes )


----------



## zora (Jun 21, 2012)

Won't be able to make it now, sorry - double-booked myself. :/


----------



## Greebo (Jun 21, 2012)

Unless tomorrow's bus strike's called off I probably won't get there either.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 21, 2012)

That doesn't make for much of a bookgroup any more!
Let's reschedule


----------



## Ms T (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes! When were you thinking?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 22, 2012)

F**k, I have cheese and wine and it's a friday. . Only read half the book though.


----------



## eme (Jun 22, 2012)

oh... kind of glad you're re-scheduling though... #earlynightearlymorningtomorrow


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 29, 2012)

Just thought we should probably start throwing round some rescheduling dates... When was the 10 year anniversary again? If it's next month perhaps we should just meet then? I am liking the Fridays though, if they suit people for next time.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 29, 2012)

More or less any evening's good for me.  I think Zora knows when the anniversary is or was.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 29, 2012)

> Just thought we should probably start throwing round some rescheduling dates


 Yes, we should.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 2, 2012)

Next Thursday or Friday is good for me.  On holiday the week after.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 2, 2012)

Subscribing to the thread as I hope to be able to join up when I become officially work shy as of September


----------



## zora (Jul 3, 2012)

Right, I did an epic search going back to 2003 but the earliest bookgroup thread I could find was from Sep that year.. Working back from that (We read Nights at the Circus in Oct - that was also the infamous night of going on clubbing in Hackney until 5am -, Oblomov in Sep, Heartbreaking Work of Staggering Genius in August) anniversary when we read White Noise by Don DeLillo must have been July. 
So this coming meeting will b anniversary meeting. 
I could do next Fri 13th, the week after that I'm away.
Or how about end of the month, Thurs 26th (our yoga teacher is away then AS, so we could make it) or Fri 27th? Are you back then, Ms T? Would give us a bit more time to advertise the anniversary meet to old-timers.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 3, 2012)

*old timer looking to come back here* 

My college course finishes this week, so I'm for reading a bit more 

(I've got a list of books, but only going back to 2006, if I get a quiet day I might fill in the years before I joined )


----------



## Crispy (Jul 3, 2012)

We can't do the 13th, so 26th or 27th would be good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2012)

I seem to be able to read again, so I would love to come too. I must check my diary, but no date preference for me


----------



## Greebo (Jul 3, 2012)

More or less any day's good


----------



## zora (Jul 3, 2012)

Whoops, real name blunder from me, too, now corrected. It's all getting a bit confusing between pm conversations here, and facebook, and actual public threads!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 3, 2012)

26th good for me.


----------



## eme (Jul 3, 2012)

26th July? Good for me too...


----------



## ethel (Jul 3, 2012)

i'd also like to come. july 26th suits me i think...


edit: i'm the aritist formally known as sarahluv


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 5, 2012)

Cool, was a bit worried couldn't make the 26th at first because it's a Thursday, but then I saw zora's post and it was all OK!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 5, 2012)

Although I am giving blood (for the first time) two days beforehand... How long does it normally take to recover?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2012)

About half an hour


----------



## Greebo (Jul 5, 2012)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Although I am giving blood (for the first time) two days beforehand... How long does it normally take to recover?


AFAIK a few hours at most.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 5, 2012)

Gosh, bodies are resilient


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2012)

It's only an armful!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 5, 2012)

It's an 8th of your total blood though, isn't it? Besides, I'm only little.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 27, 2012)

Next book: World War Z by Max Brooks


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2012)

Can anyone remember what the date of the next one is, by the way?  Sorry about quoting across threads, but I thought this would stand more chance of being answered here.


Spark said:


> Belated apologies for not making it. I'm currently far too knackered to stay out in the evenings most days. Hopefully will be full of energy by the next one. Is there a date yet?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 7, 2012)

23 August.


----------



## eme (Aug 15, 2012)

bugger - will be at a wedding...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 15, 2012)

Oooh, birthday bookgroup


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 15, 2012)

You want cake?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 16, 2012)

You can dispense with the question mark


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2012)

pick a flavour...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 16, 2012)

Not chocolate. Not almond (so no marzipan either). Otherwise, all cake is good


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 17, 2012)

So does this mean next bookgroup is at chez Crispy Sparrow then?​​Also is there any chance I can read the book in, um, *looks at watch* 6 days then? ​


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm not sure, I'd be happy to host if not.

I'm almost finished, so I reckon it's a pretty quick read for normal people


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2012)

I have read the book. It's a very quick read.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 17, 2012)

I think we'll host - it's been a long time since we last did!


----------



## Spark (Aug 17, 2012)

Should make it, can someone remind me what the book is?


----------



## Spark (Aug 17, 2012)

Just seen, thought it was on the other thread.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 17, 2012)

Will you put next month's book on here when you decide?  As I am almost jobless I hope I may have time to do reading and join you in September


----------



## Crispy (Aug 17, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Will you put next month's book on here when you decide?


Yep, as always


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 17, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm not sure, I'd be happy to host if not.
> 
> I'm almost finished, so I reckon it's a pretty quick read for normal people


 




			
				OU said:
			
		

> I have read the book. It's a very quick read.


OK - with less than a week may be a kindle order though.

Btw, how do you multi-quote efficiently on here these days? [/upgrade grumble]

Edit: Btw, if bookgroup will be at ours, please message Crispy rather than me. It's exceptionally rare for me to check urban at work and I don't alway check at home, he's a bit more reliably online.
Note for previous bookgroup visitors - remember we've moved and you'll need the new address


----------



## Ms T (Aug 17, 2012)

As everyone will need it, maybe you could send a PM in due course?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 20, 2012)

If anyone who'd like to be there this Thursday didn't get the PM with the address, speak now or forever hold your pieces.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 20, 2012)

I won't be able to make it, I've double booked myself.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 20, 2012)

Greebo said:


> If anyone who'd like to be there this Thursday didn't get the PM with the address, speak now or forever hold your pieces.


Sparrow tells me that I've BCC'd everyone, so scuse the apparent lack of conversation participants!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 20, 2012)

No, it's OK, I've just been on here so rarely since the upgrade that I was looking for the cc. list in the old place


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2012)

What time does this start?


----------



## Spark (Aug 23, 2012)

On my way but no idea how long it'll take me to get there.


----------



## Spark (Aug 23, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Crispy (Aug 23, 2012)

The next book is

Flowers for Algernon by Daniel Keyes

Thanks to a most impassioned pitch from Orang Utan


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 24, 2012)

Lovely evening, cheers


----------



## Ms T (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks to CrispySparrow for hosting. I think I left my denim jacket behind btw.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 28, 2012)

Is the next one 21 or 28 Sept?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 28, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Is the next one 21 or 28 Sept?


28th, I think.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 23, 2012)

Crispy and I have now both read the book and overall really enjoyed it! Looking forward to discussing it. 

So who's up for hosting next Friday?


----------



## Ms T (Sep 23, 2012)

I haven't for a while so will volunteer.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 23, 2012)

Ta Ms T... I'm happy to host in October


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 25, 2012)

Any room for a newbie?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 25, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Any room for a newbie?


You'll need to PM MsT for the address


----------



## eme (Sep 26, 2012)

Looking forward to meeting on fri - let me know what time / what snacks to bring


----------



## Ms T (Sep 27, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Any room for a newbie?


 
Yup. PM me for address if you want to come.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 27, 2012)

eme said:


> Looking forward to meeting on fri - let me know what time / what snacks to bring


 
7.30?

I'm going to make some sourdough and some mezze type stuff out of my new Ottolenghi book. One will involve butternut squash and date syrup.


----------



## Mation (Sep 28, 2012)

This is today! (Let me know if you need any other assistance, I'm always happy to help!)

Got room for another? I love this book


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 28, 2012)

See you all in a bit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2012)

Mation said:


> This is today! (Let me know if you need any other assistance, I'm always happy to help!)
> 
> Got room for another? I love this book


Come come come!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2012)

Very busy BG this month! Thanks to Ms T for hospitality. Next book is A Scanner Darkly by Philip K Dick.
Two sci-fi in a row! Wow!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Any room for a newbie?


Always room for newbies - come next time!


----------



## Mation (Sep 29, 2012)

That was some tasty book group  Thank you Ms T


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2012)

So much cheese!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2012)

^ my first thought when I woke up 

Lovely evening, cheers for hosting Ms T


----------



## Ms T (Sep 29, 2012)

The first rule of book group is cheese!


----------



## zora (Sep 29, 2012)

My thought all night while dreaming wild cheese induced dreams! 
(not true actually, the red wine worked well enough as an antidote to the cheese for deep, dreamless slumber...). 

Another cracking bookgroup, thank you so much, Ms T, for your hospitality.


----------



## eme (Sep 30, 2012)

thanks for having us; was a great BG  x


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 30, 2012)

Just come across this which is happening at the hoot tomorrow, I might pop down: www.brixtonbookjam.com/readersspeakers/


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2012)

Did we set a date for the next one?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks to OU for suggesting Flowers for Algernon.. I actually ordered it off Amazon in time for your bookgroup but it got lost in the post.  Anyway, I am reading it now - almost finished.  Really enjoying it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Did we set a date for the next one?


I've got 24 Oct in my diary.


----------



## eme (Oct 10, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Just come across this which is happening at the hoot tomorrow, I might pop down: www.brixtonbookjam.com/readersspeakers/


Did you go? Keep meaning to, but forgetting... next time!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 10, 2012)

I was too knackered after work, but will keep an eye out for the next one


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2012)

For @zora especially: www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01ngybf


----------



## zora (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah, cheers!


----------



## eme (Oct 16, 2012)

was listening to this last night


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2012)

Finished the book last week, going to watch the film again today


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 21, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Finished the book last week, going to watch the film again today


 
which book is it?

sorry.. seen it.. A Scanner Darkly..


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2012)

I seem to have acquired an unmade script of it by Charlie Kaufman! Will read it after I have finished the book


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 21, 2012)

So, who would like to host this Wed?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2012)

This Wednesday? Shit! Better get a move on!


----------



## Greebo (Oct 21, 2012)

This is going to be the second book in a row which I won't have finished.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 22, 2012)

Any offers for Weds?  I can if noone else is up for it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 22, 2012)

I did offer, will check with the fella when I get home.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 22, 2012)

I can host if needed


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2012)

Is that ok mate? I can do November.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 23, 2012)

Yep, It's fine.

If anyone doesn't have my address drop me a pm


----------



## Greebo (Oct 23, 2012)

Know where you are, can't promise that I'll make it.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi SK, is it ok if a mutually friendly northern lass joins us?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 24, 2012)

@AS It's fine, I like the phrase "mutually friendly northern lass" 

See you all after half seven


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2012)

I am having bike trouble - I don't think I'll make it at this rate. Haven't finished the book either.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah definitely not happening now it's gone dark. Can't work out how to thread my chain through the gears after repairing a link.


----------



## zora (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm not gonna make it either, sadly. Am having a shattering week at work and need some rest. Have much much fun all and see you next time. X


----------



## Crispy (Oct 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah definitely not happening now it's gone dark. Can't work out how to thread my chain through the gears after repairing a link.


 
Just google image search derailleur


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm not likely either, and have read the book and watched the film!

Please pick this book, I got it for my birfday


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2012)

Not coming.  Maybe next month.


----------



## eme (Oct 24, 2012)

boo - I'm not coming either, tried to borrow the book & nothing doing at the library so had to skip it...

After getting hooked to listening to this though >> http://www.mobydickbigread.com/ Can I suggest we read another of his >> The Confidence Man >> http://www.amazon.com/The-Confidence-Man-Masquerade-Penguin-Classics/dp/0140445471 (to see review)  but it's also on Proj Gutenberg for free >> http://www.gutenberg.org/files/21816/21816-h/21816-h.htm

Eat cheese for me!
x


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2012)

I've listened to a bit of that too... never read Moby Dick though


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's my cheeky suggestion:





http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-Bunny-Munro-Nick-Cave/dp/1847673783


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Just google image search derailleur


i will, ta!


----------



## eme (Oct 24, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> I've listened to a bit of that too... never read Moby Dick though


me either and now I don't know why I didn't; I'm really enjoying it....

According to Teh Internetz the Confidence Man contains: "movements and social developments central to Melville's America and to this novel, including utopias, cults, cure-alls, Transcendentalism, Indian hating, the Bible, and popular literature"


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2012)

The Confidence Man does sound good


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2012)

are we having online bookgroup?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2012)

what did you think of the book, bee? 
i had a lot to say about it. shame i couldn't make it. 
many of the incidents in the book actually occurred and some of the characters are based on real people.
this book describes exactly how:





http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2005/jun/04/featuresreviews.guardianreview15
it's an amazing book, an imaginative biography written almost as an investigative thriller, weaving in the plots of his novels with his actual life until reality becomes a blur. Just like Dick's work of course.


----------



## eme (Oct 24, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> are we having online bookgroup?


There is no cheese, so no


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2012)

Wasn't really my cup of tea, maybe I would've liked the biography a bit better.

I did like the way it was written, it did go into more detail than the film about how Fred lost it when he had to start watching himself/Bob.. but I didn't like how it wasn't quite concluded. Was Donna actually Hank? Who owned the farm? Did he really have a family? Was it the feds that sent him to the farm to have someone on the inside???!

The bit where the fella accidentally took hallucinogens when he wanted to top himself made me laugh... was very well written


----------



## eme (Oct 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> it's an amazing book, an imaginative biography written almost as an investigative thriller, weaving in the plots of his novels with his actual life until reality becomes a blur. Just like Dick's work of course.


 
That sounds good too...


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2012)

eme said:


> There is no cheese, so no


I have no wine either


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2012)

i have potatoes


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Wasn't really my cup of tea, maybe I would've liked the biography a bit better.
> 
> I did like the way it was written, it did go into more detail than the film about how Fred lost it when he had to start watching himself/Bob.. but I didn't like how it wasn't quite concluded. Was Donna actually Hank? Who owned the farm? Did he really have a family? Was it the feds that sent him to the farm to have someone on the inside???!
> 
> The bit where the fella accidentally took hallucinogens when he wanted to top himself made me laugh... was very well written


the author's note afterwards listing all his dead drug buddies is a kicker


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2012)

ah, didn't read that.. haven't taken it back to the library so will have a look.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 24, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> are we having online bookgroup?


There's a real one with cheese 5 mins away


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok skivers, whilst people are online, we need to set a date for Xmas bookgroup


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm easy, or difficult, so just pick any date as I really won't know until a lot nearer the time.   BTW the same goes for November.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 24, 2012)

The suggestion has been that we skip November and have Xmas bookgroup earlier in December. The suggested week is second week of December, exact date tbc.

The book is Wolf Hall by Hillary Mantel. We have been warned that due to her recent Booker scoop, copies may be in demand in book shops. It was a unanimous decision from the five attendees, who dared to venture out into the dark, etc


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2012)

Yay! Good choice!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> There's a real one with cheese 5 mins away


sorry, too much shit going on at home.

Will get the book from library tomorrow


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2012)

Ordering it on abe now


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2012)

Bloody hell, it's a whopper!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2012)

over 600 pages


----------



## Crispy (Oct 25, 2012)

Should see us through to January


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2012)

we should have prizes for whoever finishes it


----------



## Ms T (Oct 25, 2012)

I've already read it, thankfully.  And no, I didn't nominate it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 25, 2012)

i've read it already


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2012)

Who did nominate it?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 25, 2012)

Our new member  Who is not strictly speaking an urbanite, but as she seems to know most of them she's practically one.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 25, 2012)

At my first bookgroup my nomination got picked too. It's a way of getting people hooked, like that first hit


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Yay! Good choice!





Orang Utan said:


> i've read it already


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 25, 2012)

That's why I know it's a good choice


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2012)

In 6 years I've had one book picked


----------



## Ms T (Oct 25, 2012)

I did the pitch in effect as I'd read the book.  I wouldn't have nominated it because if the length but it's a good book.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2012)

will you be reading it again?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 27, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> will you be reading it again?


I only read it earlier this year so no.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 27, 2012)

In terms of dates,  December is a bit tricky.  The best date for me is December 21st, which is a Friday, but that may not suit others who are going away.  Otherwise there's only the 10th of December or the 17th of December (both Mondays).  I can't really do anything on a day that I'm working. 

Thoughts?


----------



## zora (Oct 27, 2012)

Generally I can't do Mondays, but for Xmas bookgroup, I'll cancel my other appointment. So can do 10th or 17th, under the proviso that I'm not working, but hopefully we won't do shifts until silly o'clock.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 27, 2012)

All dates ok for us. It is also the Khans urban meal on the 18th, so thet would be two urban food and booze things in a row (which could be good or not good depending on perspective)


----------



## Greebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Any day will do, but good point about maybe wanting to avoid it being too close to the 17th.


----------



## eme (Nov 1, 2012)

10th good for me - 21st is Albert Xmas


----------



## Crispy (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds like the 10th it is then


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2012)

in the diary.


----------



## zora (Nov 1, 2012)

'kay, nice one.  

Same format as last few years? I can bring a big pot of (onion-free!) red cabbage again, or whatever side dish is called for. I'll be awaiting instructions.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd like to make a half offer of hosting, but will wait for Sparrow's thoughts...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 4, 2012)

After getting a bit confused I spent an instructive half hour on wikipedia looking at the succession of kings! 

Re: Xmas bookgroup, I can confirm that we would be happy to host if Ms T fancies a break from being her excellent Xmas hostess, but also happy to not host if anyone would prefer to do so


----------



## Ms T (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm happy either way.  The only thing I would say is that I don't want to do the main course if I'm not hosting as it's not practical.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, I reckon you're due a break from doing it.
And I quite fancy the challenge 
*cracks knuckles*


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

Although I have just thought, we don't have the same space, particularly in re: to the dining table.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2012)

Have we made a decision yet?  We need to allocate dishes...


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2012)

@sleaterkinney
@Crispy
@zora
@Spark
@Biddlybee
@eme
@Greebo


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2012)

happy to do some sort of side dish/veg.


----------



## eme (Nov 16, 2012)

Will do a veggie thing, whoever hosts.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 19, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Have we made a decision yet? We need to allocate dishes...


Having done a dry run of mass catering at our place on the weekend, I think it might be a better bet to use your place. We just wouldn't be able to handle the numbers I'm afraid!

I will bring the king of trifles.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 19, 2012)

That's fine.  Will have a think about what I'm going to cook and let the side dish people know so they can complement.


----------



## zora (Nov 19, 2012)

I was thinking of making something starter styley, but I'll be working till 8pm that Mon and won't get to Ms T's until 8.30pm. 

How about I bring some fruits and port to complement sk's cheeseboard (assuming he will be getting the traditional one), plus selection of Xmas biscuits?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2012)

Can I bring some homemade chili jam?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2012)

how about crackers for the cheeses?


----------



## zora (Nov 19, 2012)

Xmas crackers are still up for grabs as well! 

And a starter. 

I'll add crackers for cheese to my list. Speaking of which, do we know if sk is coming? And bringing cheese?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm coming and I shall bring cheese


----------



## Ms T (Nov 22, 2012)

Me - main course
Bee - side dish (I will be in touch once main is finalised)
sk - cheese
Eme - veggie option
CrispySparrow - king of trifles
Zora - crackers and port
OU - chilli jam

Xmas Crackers still up for grabs, and some kind of starter/nibbles. Greebo - can you confirm if you're coming so I know to avoid onions!


----------



## Greebo (Nov 22, 2012)

Ms T said:


> <snip>Xmas Crackers still up for grabs, and some kind of starter/nibbles. Greebo - can you confirm if you're coming so I know to avoid onions!


Yes, sorry Ms T, still catching up with myself. - bringing Xmas crackers


----------



## Spark (Nov 22, 2012)

It's very unlikely I'll make Christmas bookgroup this year. Hopefully next year I'll be able to be a more active bookgroup member again.


----------



## Mation (Nov 22, 2012)

when is it?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 22, 2012)

Mation said:


> when is it?


10th December


----------



## Ms T (Nov 26, 2012)

Me - main course
Bee - side dish (I will be in touch once main is finalised)
sk - cheese
Eme - veggie option
CrispySparrow - king of trifles
Zora - crackers and port
OU - chilli jam
Greebo - Xmas crackers


----------



## eme (Dec 5, 2012)

Am I the only veggie? Just thinking about what to make... x


----------



## Ms T (Dec 6, 2012)

eme said:


> Am I the only veggie? Just thinking about what to make... x


 
Possibly - unless our newest member is veggie?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 6, 2012)

Me - main course
Bee - side dish (I will be in touch once main is finalised)
sk - cheese
Eme - veggie option
CrispySparrow - king of trifles
Zora - crackers and port
OU - chilli jam
Greebo - Xmas crackers
Newest non-urb member - moar cheese


----------



## eme (Dec 6, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Possibly - unless our newest member is veggie?


who is our newest member?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 6, 2012)

eme said:


> who is our newest member?


Blond, Northern, Female, Single Syllable Name...

She's not a veggie.


----------



## eme (Dec 6, 2012)

Ah ok... ta


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 9, 2012)

I've finished the book!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 10, 2012)

I've finished the trifle!

Book? What book?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2012)

Shit! Is it tonight?!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 10, 2012)

Use a diary, OU!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2012)

I'd forget to look at it!
Don't worry, I'm still coming - what time and where?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I'd forget to look at it!
> Don't worry, I'm still coming - what time and where?


Add it to your phone reminders?  

Ms T is hosting but not sure about the time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone know when? 
I'm going to have to leave soon, so will guess 7.30ish


----------



## Ms T (Dec 10, 2012)

7.30=8ish is fine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2012)

Cool! See you then! Going to try the new Overground link to Denmark Hill!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 10, 2012)

Wahey!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2012)

I know! Exciting business


----------



## zora (Dec 11, 2012)

Srs heartburn is serious! I may have eaten too much cheese... crazy dreams might await when I finally do go to sleep...

Thanks a million, Ms T, for hosting another fab bookgroup xmas xx


----------



## Crispy (Dec 11, 2012)

I had mental dreams  Sign of a good meal!
That was excellent. Many thanks to Ms.T for her excellent hosting and chef-ing and many sympathies to Ms.T for the mountain of washing up.

The next book is Narcomania by urban75's own Max Daly (Maximillian Ping) and Steve Sampson


----------



## eme (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for a lovely evening all  What was the name of the other one - scifi - that was something to do with 'parable of the talents'?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 11, 2012)

Emerges from under pile of washing up. Thank God for dishwashers. 

Thanks all - judging by the bomb site which was my kitchen/dining room last night, I think it went well!  Hope you all made it to work on time.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 11, 2012)

Next book, btw, is Narcomania by Max Daly and Steve Sampson.  Date tbc.


----------



## zora (Dec 11, 2012)

eme said:


> Thanks for a lovely evening all  What was the name of the other one - scifi - that was something to do with 'parable of the talents'?


Was it "The Stars my Destination"? by Alfred Bester that E pitched? 

Thank god for my 11.45am start at work this morning...that coffee (and/or the cheese and/or the port) kept me awake quite late last night...


----------



## Ms T (Dec 11, 2012)

zora said:


> Was it "The Stars my Destination"? by Alfred Bester that E pitched?
> 
> Thank god for my 11.45am start at work this morning...that coffee (and/or the cheese and/or the port) kept me awake quite late last night...


I slept badly as well - lots of alcohol and rich food always does that to me.  Luckily I don't have to be anywhere until 7pm!


----------



## Greebo (Dec 11, 2012)

zora said:


> Was it "The Stars my Destination"? by Alfred Bester that E pitched?<snip>


Yes.  FWIW I slept without any noticeable dreams.  

Might sort out some of the pictures this evening.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 11, 2012)

I was ok this morning but I'm really struggling now. Thanks for hosting Ms T, I think I left my book behind, its the Atwood one


----------



## Greebo (Dec 11, 2012)

King of trifles:

The cheese before and after:


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 11, 2012)

Many thanks Ms T for an excellent dinner and hostessing, and indeed thanks all for a lovely evening!


----------



## tbtommyb (Dec 27, 2012)

Can i shimmy along to the next one in January? I like books.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 27, 2012)

tbtommyb said:


> Can i shimmy along to the next one in January? I like books.


Don't see why not. I don't think a date has been agreed yet though.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 5, 2013)

Greebo said:


> I don't think a date has been agreed yet though.


Which is the reason I popped on. 

Was there a date considered and I've forgotten it, or do we need to start from scratch? Crispy and I won't be around from the latter part of this month, so I suspect we'll have to bow out of Januarys and join again in February.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 5, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Which is the reason I popped on.
> 
> Was there a date considered and I've forgotten it, or do we need to start from scratch?<snip>


AFAIK a date wasn't discussed at all.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2013)

Happy New Year, bookgroupers.  I suppose we should have another thread, but I may just ask a mod to change the title of this one.

Any view on dates?  The best one for me at the moment is Thursday 31st Jan.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 7, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Happy New Year, bookgroupers. I suppose we should have another thread, but I may just ask a mod to change the title of this one.
> 
> Any view on dates? The best one for me at the moment is Thursday 31st Jan.


Sounds okay to me, FWIW I can probably manage any date except the 22nd and a few days after it.


----------



## zora (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for getting the ball rolling, Ms T. 

I can make 31 Jan, too. I've even got the book and furthermore, am actually reading it. 

Happy bookgroup 2013!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2013)

I can manage just about any date. Have read the book already!


----------



## nagapie (Jan 7, 2013)

I would quite like to join book group, but I'm worried I'd never get round to reading the book. OU, do you want to lend me the one you've read and I can see if I can do it in time?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok! 
Reading the book all the way through is not a requirement, so never let that worry you!


----------



## secret squirrel (Jan 10, 2013)

I would like to Join as well, depending on work rota, is that possible?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 10, 2013)

secret squirrel said:


> I would like to Join as well, depending on work rota, is that possible?


FWIW not all of us get there all of the time, so don't let that put you off.  The only thing is that if you don't show up you don't get a chance to vote for the following month's book.


----------



## Manter (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd quite like to join too.... end Jan is a nightmare as the Americans are descending, but the next one would be good if possible?

(I feel like I'm at school.... can I join your gang?)


----------



## secret squirrel (Jan 10, 2013)

Greebo said:


> FWIW not all of us get there all of the time, so don't let that put you off. The only thing is that if you don't show up you don't get a chance to vote for the following month's book.


 
Great so I will come if I am off, I will check for date and location and confirm thanks


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2013)

More people!


----------



## Greebo (Jan 10, 2013)

Manter said:


> I'd quite like to join too.... end Jan is a nightmare as the Americans are descending, but the next one would be good if possible?<snip>


Just keep an eye on this thread; next month's date tends to be chosen according to who can get there and how realistic it'd be to finish the book in time


----------



## Manter (Jan 10, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Just keep an eye on this thread; next month's date tends to be chosen according to who can get there and how realistic it'd be to finish the book in time


Can you make it a short book?


----------



## nagapie (Jan 10, 2013)

When is this month's? I've looked at the cover a couple of times.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 10, 2013)

What is the book for Jan?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 10, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> What is the book for Jan?


Narcomania by urban75's own Max Daly (Maximillian Ping) and Steve Sampson


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2013)

We should start meeting at RFH again if lots of new people are going to join. Potential hosts might be wary of having too many 'strangers' in their houses.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 10, 2013)

nagapie said:


> When is this month's? I've looked at the cover a couple of times.


Thursday 31st Jan


----------



## Manter (Jan 10, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Narcomania by urban75's own Max Daly (Maximillian Ping) and Steve Sampson


oooh, shame I can't make it, I've actually read that


----------



## nagapie (Jan 10, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> We should start meeting at RFH again if lots of new people are going to join. Potential hosts might be wary of having too many 'strangers' in their houses.


 
True that. Where's the next one?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2013)

Hasn't been decided yet.
 Of course I can testify that you are fully housetrained, not too weird or creepy and you also like cheese, so you're a shoe in.
Manter's also solid as she kindly gave me a lamp and seemed in control of her faculties when I met her. That's enough for me, but I can't host unless you all fancy coming to a grotty studio flat in Deptford.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 10, 2013)

Can someone lend me this month's book?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2013)

nagapie has mine (a library book, but I just keep renewing it), but if she finishes it before the meeting, you can borrow it


----------



## colacubes (Jan 10, 2013)

OK - have downloaded teh book and I am in for this month.  This is the year when I get my shit together and properly join book group   (I have been to one meeting I think about 4 years ago )


----------



## Spark (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm hoping to make it more this year (and generally read more again) but very unlikely to make it on 31st unless it's a last minute decision to come along.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 10, 2013)

Lots of new members!


----------



## zora (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm halfway through the book - it's a super quick read, but I have very little time to read atm. Will finish it sometime next week. I'll let the thread know when I'm done in case anyone wants to borrow my copy, with first dibs to Ms T.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 12, 2013)

nipsla said:


> OK - have downloaded teh book and I am in for this month. This is the year when I get my shit together and properly join book group  (I have been to one meeting I think about 4 years ago )


 
yeah.. same... probably longer.. it was in Crispy and Sparrow's Brixton High Road place.  

I keep reading the books and not making it to the meetings.  Tbh.. I doubt that'll change if I'm honest.  Still read a few good books as a result!


----------



## madolesance (Jan 14, 2013)

*Brixton BookJam*
Our next evening event will be at 7pm at the Hootananny, Brixton, on 4th February 2013, and will be compered by the very wonderful Ivor Dembina.
Readers so far include:
Daniel Simpson – Rough Guide to the Dark Side
Claire Collison – Treading Water / Refinery
Andrew Mueller – I Wouldn’t Start From Here: the 21st Century and Where it all Went Wrong
Alex Wheatle - Brixton Rock / The Dirty South
Christopher Russel – Mockstars
Doug E. Graves – Homerton Sweet Homerton
Geoff Dyer – The Colour of Memory
Martin Millar  - Lonely Werewolf Girl
plus new fiction from: Dave McGowan, Kate Harrad, Roz Kaveney, Vicky Grut and Sharmila Chauhan.
There will be a pop-up bookshop and we’ll try and feature some small presses too. If you’d like to come and read, sell books or just have a presence, get in touch!


----------



## eme (Jan 16, 2013)

Shall we meet at the bookJam on the 4th then if we're looking for a public place this time? only a few days after the suggested 31st Jan date and might be fun? If it messes people's diaries though, ignore me.. will prob go anyway... x


----------



## secret squirrel (Jan 18, 2013)

Someone can just update if the day has changed or not? cause I am really trying hard to have a day off to come to London and I got my copy of the book thank you


----------



## zora (Jan 20, 2013)

It hasn't changed...yet...The mills of our consensus-ish decision making progress can grind quite slowly here I'm afraid...
The BookJam sounds great but I wonder if there's a bit too much going on for us to have a quiet corner for a bookgroup meeting? 
My vote would be to stick with the 31st and if we don't have someone to host I guess we have to decide where we want to meet - RFH or a pub in/near Brixton I guess? What does everyone else think?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 20, 2013)

The 31st has had longer for people to decide if they can make it, and I agree that it might be tricky to find a quietish space at bookjam.  OTOH I'll see if I can get to bookjam as well.

FWIW if we go with the 31st, I'd go with the RFH option, unless anyone knows a suitable pub.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 21, 2013)

I can't make the 4th, but I can probably host on the 31st.


----------



## Manter (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm happy to host at some point, but when I've met you all 

(which isn't very helpful right now, sorry...)


----------



## Greebo (Jan 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> I'm happy to host at some point, but when I've met you all
> 
> (which isn't very helpful right now, sorry...)


Fair enough, can you make either the 31st or the 4th?


----------



## Manter (Jan 21, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Fair enough, can you make either the 31st or the 4th?


only if you can all come to Paris


----------



## secret squirrel (Jan 22, 2013)

I can def make it the 31th cause I finish at 2 and I am off the first so please let me know the details ,looking forward to that


----------



## zora (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice one, 31st it is then. Just let us know, Ms T, if you can host or if we should meet elsewhere. 

I'll host one as well one of these days, I'm thinking Feb or Mar.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 27, 2013)

I can host this week too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2013)

Will do my best to come to it, but will only be the second day of a new job, so may be too exhausted and demoralised


----------



## nagapie (Jan 27, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Will do my best to come to it, but will only be the second day of a new job, so may be too exhausted and demoralised


 
You have to come, I don't know anyone else and I've read half the book!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2013)

Well I've just got an invite for another interview for Schools Direct on the Friday now. So I have to get out of working on my third day on my job AND prepare for it, so i won't be able to make it at all now. Sorry!


----------



## Greebo (Jan 27, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Well I've just got an invite for another interview for Schools Direct on the Friday now.<snip>


Best of luck with the interview; not that you'll really need it, you'll be fine.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 27, 2013)

nagapie said:


> You have to come, I don't know anyone else and I've read half the book!


Neither did I the first time and nobody even tried to eat me alive.  Come anyway, the book's sometimes more of an excuse for meeting up and talking.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 27, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Neither did I the first time and nobody even tried to eat me alive. Come anyway, the book's sometimes more of an excuse for meeting up and talking.


 
Good, because I've forgotten half of what I read already, it was 2 weeks ago! I'll try and make it, sans OU, if it's in Brixton. If not I'll have read an interesting book and will try to make it next time.


----------



## secret squirrel (Jan 28, 2013)

Someone already knows where and at what time we will meet ? if you prefer just pm me thanks


----------



## Greebo (Jan 28, 2013)

secret squirrel said:


> Someone already knows where and at what time we will meet ? if you prefer just pm me thanks


Ms T are you hosting or is it sleaterkinney ?  Either way AFAIK it's usually about 7.30ish.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 28, 2013)

I will host seeing as Ms T did Christmas, pm me for my address


----------



## Greebo (Jan 28, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> I will host seeing as Ms T did Christmas, pm me for my address


Excellent.


----------



## zora (Jan 29, 2013)

Looking forward to this. I've even got a novelty cheese for the occasion


----------



## nagapie (Jan 30, 2013)

I might come, feels a bit weird when you don't know everyone. And I'm only halfway through the book.

And there's some sort of cheese etiquette that I don't know about. Although I forgot to mention, I LOVE cheese!


----------



## secret squirrel (Jan 30, 2013)

If this helps i do not know anyone  and I did not finish the book either and tbh I do not even know London well  but I'll go anyway I think it can be fun,  imo this is the only way I can actually meet people outside the "web".


----------



## Greebo (Jan 30, 2013)

BTW nagapie and secret squirrel have a think about whether there's a book you'd like to suggest for next month. Each person (who turns up) gets 2 votes at the end, and books can be nominated more than once.

You don't have to suggest a book, but if there's something you're dying to read or think others would enjoy...


----------



## nagapie (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok, I'll pm sleaterkinney and get off the internet and go read some more book! What's the deal with cheese, do you have to bring some with some wine?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 30, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Ok, I'll pm sleaterkinney and get off the internet and go read some more book! What's the deal with cheese, do you have to bring some with some wine?


Basically the idea is that among those who turn up (including the host) somebody will bring cheese.  You can bring cheese, cold cuts, nuts, cucumber, olives, or any other snack you fancy (to share).  And although quite a few people bring red wine, if you prefer something else, bring that instead.


----------



## zora (Jan 30, 2013)

Yup, that sums up the bookgroup traditions neatly. 

And yes, do come you two, we're quite friendly really. In fact, bookgroup has been the first RL urbs meet for loads of people (incl myself)


----------



## Ms T (Jan 31, 2013)

I am coming straight from a leaving do for someone at work I am quite fond of - should be there by 8 hopefully.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 31, 2013)

Really sorry but not going to make it. I've been suffering with awful insomnia for weeks and I'm so tired I will probably fall asleep mid discussion, which isn't a strong look  

Doubly annoying cos I finished the book in the middle of the night when I couldn't sleep. Fwiw I really enjoyed it if that's the right word.  Informative without resorting to hyperbole. Very well written and taught me a lot.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 31, 2013)

Mr nags has just got home . I was already tired but had to put my son to bed, which I've only just finished, so def not going to make it this time. Thanks all for being so encouraging, especially to sleaterkinny for giving me his address. I will try again next time.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 31, 2013)

Next months book is A Week in December by Sebastian faulks and I've forgotten the date, is it the first or the twenty second?


----------



## zora (Jan 31, 2013)

Wed 27 Feb, chez Ms T. Birthday feast for secret squirrel


----------



## zora (Jan 31, 2013)

Fab night, btw, thanks for hosting, Sk. 
Lovely to meet our two new members.


----------



## tbtommyb (Feb 1, 2013)

thank you for having me, I had a great evening meeting you all! Would love to host some time once I get past my Notting Hill-loving housemate.


----------



## secret squirrel (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you all very nice evening and thank you zora for walking me to the bus my sense of direction is lost somewhere


----------



## colacubes (Feb 1, 2013)

Bums - can't make next month   So much for my book group new year resolution


----------



## Greebo (Feb 1, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Bums - can't make next month  So much for my book group new year resolution


Never mind, there's always the month after that.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 1, 2013)

Secret squirrel and tbtommyb, lovely to meet you there.   Nagapie, these things happen, better luck next time.  

Thanks for hosting it sleaterkinney.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 2, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Secret squirrel and tbtommyb, lovely to meet you there. Nagapie, these things happen, better luck next time.
> 
> Thanks for hosting it sleaterkinney.


It was a pleasure, great to have a good turnout.

Someone's left their copy of the book here btw.


----------



## secret squirrel (Feb 2, 2013)

I left the copy there ops I forgot, will pick it up at the next meeting thanks


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 2, 2013)

am toying with the idea of coming next month.  but i've been sporadically doing so for the last six or whatever years since last i came.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 3, 2013)

I said it before and chickened out but I would like to come along also. Regret not doing it when last I threatened to.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 3, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I said it before and chickened out but I would like to come along also. Regret not doing it when last I threatened to.


Do remember to PM Ms T (or whoever hosts it the month that you actually get there) for her address; nobody in their right mind posts their address in the public bit of urban.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 3, 2013)

Book ordered and due to arrive some time this week.


----------



## madolesance (Feb 3, 2013)

Running order for the Brixton BookJam here- http://www.brixtonbookjam.com/


----------



## Ms T (Feb 24, 2013)

So who's coming on Wednesday?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 24, 2013)

I probably will and, er hang on, just checking...


----------



## secret squirrel (Feb 24, 2013)

I will come surely


----------



## nagapie (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm nearly finished last month's book


----------



## Ms T (Feb 24, 2013)

Pm me for my address. We're having an Italian food theme in honour of secret squirrel's birthday.


----------



## secret squirrel (Feb 24, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Pm me for my address. We're having an Italian food theme in honour of secret squirrel's birthday.


 
Thank you Ms T I'll make sure I'll bring good wine , Thank you very much


----------



## zora (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll be there.


----------



## zora (Feb 25, 2013)

I won't have time to prepare anything from scratch, but will bring some of  Sainsbury's finest Tiramisu tubs.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll try and make it.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 26, 2013)

Crispy are you planning on going? 

I have work evening drinks that night (my own!) so I probably won't be able to join, but if they turn out to be a quiet, short affair then I may come round a bit later to re-enter the swing of things. If it's ok that I haven't even attempted book this month?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah, I think I'll go for the cheese, despite not having any idea what the book even is


----------



## Greebo (Feb 26, 2013)

I can manage a salad


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm coming, I've even finished the book!, should I bring moar cheese or something else?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 26, 2013)

Manter might or might not make it - depending on last minute crises and what time she gets back tomorrow.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 26, 2013)

Moar cheese!

secret squirrel - do you need my address?


----------



## secret squirrel (Feb 26, 2013)

Ms T  I have pm Greebo last week and she gave me also a phone number thank you..I'm sure I will find you but if you can suggest me an hostel in Brixton or B&B would be great in case I miss the train like last time...I will bring wine and what I can find eadible if that is ok?...I've just got 4 days in a row and I am beyond knackered so I did not cook sorry.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 26, 2013)

@ secret squirrel - you can stay in my spare room. No need for a hostel.


----------



## secret squirrel (Feb 26, 2013)

no I would never do that seriously I will pay for an hostel do not worry, I was genuinely asking....I won't disturb you


----------



## Ms T (Feb 26, 2013)

It's seriously not a problem. We have loads of room.


----------



## tbtommyb (Feb 26, 2013)

sorry to bail out on my second ever book group, but I don't think I can make it tomorrow. 

happy birthday secret squirrel!


----------



## secret squirrel (Feb 26, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> sorry to bail out on my second ever book group, but I don't think I can make it tomorrow.
> 
> happy birthday secret squirrel!


 
Thank you...you are going to miss the best food in the world


----------



## tbtommyb (Feb 26, 2013)

secret squirrel said:


> Thank you...you are going to miss the best food in the world


I know! Actually, I am developing a cunning plan so I might be able to pop along...


----------



## secret squirrel (Feb 26, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> I know! Actually, I am developing a cunning plan so I might be able to pop along...


 
Go for the cunning plan lol...we have a thing with our food indulge us lol


----------



## Ms T (Feb 26, 2013)

secret squirrel said:


> Thank you...you are going to miss the best food in the world


Not sure I can guarantee that!


----------



## secret squirrel (Feb 26, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Not sure I can guarantee that!


 
I am sure you will !!! no doubts on that


----------



## Crispy (Feb 27, 2013)

Ah, I didn't realise tonight's themed nature. Is there a specific food I should bring?


----------



## secret squirrel (Feb 27, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Ah, I didn't realise tonight's themed nature. Is there a specific food I should bring?


 
Ms T just offered to make for me some lasagna just that I do not think there is a rule I expect what you want to bring is absolutely fine


----------



## Ms T (Feb 27, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Ah, I didn't realise tonight's themed nature. Is there a specific food I should bring?


Maybe some antipasto type things - prosciutto, olives etc.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 27, 2013)

Consider it done


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 27, 2013)

Crisps are antipasto aren't they?  

What time Ms T?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello, hope it's ok for numbers but I can now come after all  Crispy has already been instructed to buy noms from both of us...


----------



## zora (Feb 27, 2013)

Fab - shaping up to be another good night. Bookgroup going from strength to strength!


----------



## Ms T (Feb 27, 2013)

7.30 folks. Lasagne making is going well.


----------



## eme (Feb 27, 2013)

oooh! Is it tongight? I have actually finished the book too! Had my dinner but let me know & I'll nip over with booze (& book suggestions!) x


----------



## Ms T (Feb 28, 2013)

Mega book group tonight!  

The next book is The Way We Live Now by Anthony Trollope.  We're meeting the Wednesday before Easter - will check the date tomorrow.


----------



## tbtommyb (Feb 28, 2013)

smashing evening. thanks for hosting ms T! managed to cycle home without crashing too


----------



## secret squirrel (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the nice evening, Thank you Ms T for sparing me to go around in the dark..and thank you for the chocolate salame Greebo I love it and I made sure no one of my housemate can have it  (maybe just a tiny bit..)...and the lasagna were perfect btw


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 28, 2013)

Chocolate salami was a great!

Lovely evening 

but ... 800 pages?


----------



## zora (Feb 28, 2013)

Thirded: chocolate salami for the win!

Thank you so much Ms T for hosting another big dinner for us all so shortly after Xmas. 

Such a good time; and I managed to escape a hangover by staying up for a while longer at home and drinking two pints of water.


----------



## eme (Feb 28, 2013)

thanks for bookgroup people; good to meet new faces too


----------



## zora (Feb 28, 2013)

And yay, happy news: my lovely owl/donkey glove that I feared missing on the streets of Brixton was looking up at me expectantly when I got to work today.


----------



## secret squirrel (Feb 28, 2013)

I've left my charger for the mobile at Ms T sorry, I am surprised I stll did not lost my brain somewhere ,maybe ...will get it the next time !


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 28, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> but ... 800 pages?


Bloody hell, he kept that quiet in the pitch! 

Yes, lovely evening, thanks again Ms T for your most excellent hostessing.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 28, 2013)

secret squirrel said:


> I've left my charger for the mobile at Ms T sorry, I am surprised I stll did not lost my brain somewhere ,maybe ...will get it the next time !


 
Do you need me to post it to you or do you have a spare?


----------



## secret squirrel (Feb 28, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Do you need me to post it to you or do you have a spare?


 
oh no thank you I got a spare one...I always forget something sorry and thanks again for your hospitality


----------



## hendo (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm really worried about my advocacy for 'The Way We Live Now' because it IS a very long book and I know how pressed people are for time. The length is what it is because Trollope wrote for monthly publication, like Dickens. Unlike Dickens, he's not afraid of creating characters who are utterly horrendous, and furthermore his novels aren't laced with saccharine sentimentality so beloved of Victorian authors. His men are generally bastards, his women frequently moo-cows. Everybody has ulterior motives, usually the getting of money they don't deserve. At the heart of the novel is a financial scam instantly recognisable to anyone who's read of Bernie Madoff and the other pre 2008 shysters, and the book is shot through with accurate observation of the snobbery that was as much a part of their time as it is ours. 
In short I'm saying, stick with it if you possibly can. Trollope is one of our finest authors and when you relax into his prose and appreciate his caustic observations he's among our most rewarding. And incredibly, his pin sharp perception of society hypocrisy is as relevant today as when he first set pen to paper.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 13, 2013)

hendo said:


> I'm really worried about my advocacy for 'The Way We Live Now' because it IS a very long book and I know how pressed people are for time.<snip>


I'll come clean now - I got the book, took one look at the thickness of it, looked at the calendar, and am about halfway through an unabridged audio version.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a little bit of a problem given that I have a lot of reading that I should be doing for my new job, which I should be prioritising over any leisure reading. Which is annoying because I really want to read the book!


----------



## Manter (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry I didn't make it last time- managed to have a fairly spectacular crisis, even by my standards 

I'll get details of the next group from the lovely Greebo- have already read 'The way we live now' for A level so feeling slightly smug.  Let me know if you need me to bring anything- I can't host this time as I have some people staying for a bit, but happy to once I have my house back .  Pm me- I check in every few weeks

Hope you're all well- and sorry I missed the chocolate salami- sounds amazing....


----------



## Crispy (Mar 13, 2013)

Next bookgroup is Wednesday 27th March and I think it's about our turn to host. Pm me for address if you don't have it


----------



## zora (Mar 16, 2013)

Aces. We have a venue and at least one person who's read the book.  

I feel bad about my reading, too. Didn't read a smidge of last month's book and it's not looking too good for this one either. Not in a great headspace for reading atm. 
(Or at least nothing challenging...I did read the Iron King by Maurice Druon last week which was a corker and on the back of that am currently watching Chivalry and Betrayal, BBC programme about 100yrs war, a good way to while away the last few days before Season Three...)


----------



## Greebo (Mar 16, 2013)

zora said:


> Aces. We have a venue and at least one person who's read the book.
> 
> I feel bad about my reading, too. Didn't read a smidge of last month's book and it's not looking too good for this one either. Not in a great headspace for reading atm<snip>


No worries, you can only do what you can do.  Even with the audiobook, I'm slacking.  Partly because of the brilliant radio adaptation of Neverwhere.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2013)

I can't really commit to BG at the mo. knackered in the evenings and all my reading time is taken up by teen/kids' fiction for the next few months or so.


----------



## secret squirrel (Mar 16, 2013)

zora said:


> Aces. We have a venue and at least one person who's read the book.
> 
> I feel bad about my reading, too. Didn't read a smidge of last month's book and it's not looking too good for this one either. Not in a great headspace for reading atm.
> (Or at least nothing challenging...I did read the Iron King by Maurice Druon last week which was a corker and on the back of that am currently watching Chivalry and Betrayal, BBC programme about 100yrs war, a good way to while away the last few days before Season Three...)


 
me too not really in the mood for reading atm I cannot concentrate...but I am trying hard to swap my days off to be able to come


----------



## eme (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm up for next BG - can't promise I'll have read 800 pages but will give it a go! Crispy can you PM yr address? Ta x


----------



## secret squirrel (Mar 23, 2013)

I am coming  finally managed to get my days off ...btw I wanted to ask if someone has nothing better to do, I would like to come to Brixton early and see around, is anyone free ?


----------



## Manter (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm sure I have been told but have pregnancy head and am utterly useless at the moment- what time?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2013)

It's around 8 usually


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2013)

Also, Greebo and I were talking in the pub the other day about maybe making this month a "the way we live now" support group, as I don't think anybody will have had a chance to get through the thing by Thursday...


----------



## Greebo (Mar 24, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Also, Greebo and I were talking in the pub the other day about maybe making this month a "the way we live now" support group, as I don't think anybody will have had a chance to get through the thing by Thursday...


Now there was I thinking it had been Agent Sparrow's idea, and I thought it was a good one. Anyway, it seemed like it might give people a better chance to get further through the book.   BTW don't you mean Wednesday, not Thursday?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 24, 2013)

secret squirrel said:


> <snip>btw I wanted to ask if someone has nothing better to do, I would like to come to Brixton early and see around, is anyone free ?


Another time, but not this month because of switching my usual Tuesday things to a Wednesday in order to get VP to his appointment this Tuesday.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 25, 2013)

secret squirrel said:


> I am coming  finally managed to get my days off ...btw I wanted to ask if someone has nothing better to do, I would like to come to Brixton early and see around, is anyone free ?


 
We're around. What time were you thinking?  Also, do you need somewhere to stay?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry guys, I don't think we can host this now  I've had a couple of particularly crappy things happen to me this month and whilst it's been ups and downs, I'm not sure I can quite commit myself to even going to book group this month, let alone hosting. Hopefully this doesn't mess things up so bad - is there anyone else who can host at 2 days notice? I think someone had semi offered proir to Crispy


----------



## Ms T (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, Agent Sparrow.  We can host if necessary.


----------



## secret squirrel (Mar 25, 2013)

Ms T said:


> We're around. What time were you thinking? Also, do you need somewhere to stay?


 
Ohh that is great I was thinking to arrive in the early afternoon so finally I can see something and thanks but I feel a bit I am imposing...let me know if it is ok for you I'd love to see around and yes I will stay somewhere cause you know me and darkness are not exactly best frends....I do not want you to feel forced...if you want to pm me I'll give you my phone number and we can organize.Thank you


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 25, 2013)

((Sparrow))

I would offer to host but I've got the beginnings of a cold coming on so I don't know if I'll be able to do this week at all.


----------



## secret squirrel (Mar 25, 2013)

I am sorry to hear you both are not very well Agent sparrow and Sleaterkinney I hope you'll feel better soon.


----------



## Spark (Mar 25, 2013)

I may be able to come and rejoin this month.  I have started the book.  It depends what time Mr spark gets home to mind small spark.


----------



## zora (Mar 25, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon, AS and SK. 

I think it was me who semi-offered to host, but I realised that I'd find hosting a bit much, too, this week (or indeed any day that I'm working, given that I tend to get back home from work quite late) so will have to plan any hosting around a day off. 

So Ms T, your offer is gratefully received - if we're not overstaying our welcome in which case there's always the option of a pub meet. Much nicer at yours though 

Would be great to see you, Spark


----------



## Ms T (Mar 25, 2013)

secret squirrel said:


> Ohh that is great I was thinking to arrive in the early afternoon so finally I can see something and thanks but I feel a bit I am imposing...let me know if it is ok for you I'd love to see around and yes I will stay somewhere cause you know me and darkness are not exactly best frends....I do not want you to feel forced...if you want to pm me I'll give you my phone number and we can organize.Thank you


We are meeting a friend for lunch so won't be around until late afternoon. Pm or call me.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok, so it's our house then. I think most people know where we are apart from Manter who I will PM. Greebo can you Facebook her in case she doesn't check here?

Will be great to see you, Spark.

Am loving the book btw and am not just being loyal gf!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 25, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Ok, so it's our house then. I think most people know where we are apart from Manter who I will PM. Greebo can you Facebook her in case she doesn't check here?<snip>
> 
> Am loving the book btw and am not just being loyal gf!


Doing it now, and checking the details this time.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 26, 2013)

I probably won't make it... maybe April


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm really enjoying it too, so if consideration is given to a month's extension to finish the damn thing, I'll vote for it


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2013)

That's a really good idea, oh Crispy one.


----------



## tbtommyb (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you Ms T! Do you mind if I bring a friend?

Also secret squirrel I'm not sure what I'm doing tomorrow but might be knocking around Brixton after work for a bit, pm me your number and I'll let you know what I"m up to.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> Thank you Ms T! Do you mind if I bring a friend?
> 
> Also secret squirrel I'm not sure what I'm doing tomorrow but might be knocking around Brixton after work for a bit, pm me your number and I'll let you know what I"m up to.


If s/he's got wine and snacks, why not!


----------



## eme (Mar 27, 2013)

will be there about 8 I reckon; thanks for hosting Ms T x


----------



## Spark (Mar 27, 2013)

Not going to make it this time.  Mr spark isn't back and I'm struggling to stay awake anyway.  Is the plan to carry on with the same book for next month? May be able to make it then.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 27, 2013)

Spark said:


> Not going to make it this time. Mr spark isn't back and I'm struggling to stay awake anyway. Is the plan to carry on with the same book for next month? May be able to make it then.


The plan is to complete the book if you can or wish to.

Next book (a lot shorter) "The Lost Honour of Katharina Blum" by Heinrich Boll. 26th April, which is a Friday.


----------



## Manter (Mar 28, 2013)

Thankyou all for a good fun evening- and lovely to meet you at last. 

Ms T- you have to film that cat- the northerner was laughing just at the description


----------



## secret squirrel (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone for yesterday evening and well a special thanks Ms T for showing me around, I absolutely love Brixton and welcoming me in your house, Greebo for shamelessy spoil me with another chocolate salami and sleaterkinney for helping me when I literally got lost in a glass of water


----------



## hendo (Mar 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> Thankyou all for a good fun evening- and lovely to meet you at last.
> 
> Ms T- you have to film that cat- the northerner was laughing just at the description




Not sure this gets the epic majesty of it all, but anyway.


----------



## tbtommyb (Apr 16, 2013)

Good to go at mine for next week, though I can't promise cats


----------



## Manter (Apr 16, 2013)

Can you get stuffed toys or something so we can have something to stroke? 

(And can you pm me the address pls, ta)


----------



## secret squirrel (Apr 16, 2013)

Manter said:


> Can you get stuffed toys or something so we can have something to


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> Good to go at mine for next week, though I can't promise cats


Cats are optional


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 25, 2013)

could I have the address pls?


----------



## zora (Apr 25, 2013)

Address for me, too, please. x


----------



## Greebo (Apr 25, 2013)

I'll get there, but don't wait as there's still a bit of furniture to shift after VP's exam. 
Panic over, it's tomorrow - any shifting will have been done by then


----------



## tbtommyb (Apr 26, 2013)

7.30ish ok for people? Just realised I forgot to say...


----------



## zora (Apr 26, 2013)

I'll be there just before 8pm.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> 7.30ish ok for people? Just realised I forgot to say...


Fine by me.


----------



## zora (Apr 27, 2013)

Yay, the trusty 68 bus got me home in no time at all. 

Thank you very much for for hosting, tbtommyb, and great to meet your flatmate and greatest Büchner enthusiast who ever lived. 

I'll leave the announcement of next month's book that was arrived at after nail-biting voting and the complicated date poll to you.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 27, 2013)

Great night tbtommyb thank you.  

The next book is "Buttered Side Down" by Edna Ferber


----------



## tbtommyb (Apr 27, 2013)

Intense voting indeed!

For dates we have a choice: 22nd May, 29th May or 5th June. Not everyone will be able to make them so post which ones you're available for and we will choose the most popular. I'm going for 29th or 5th.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 27, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> <snip>22nd May, 29th May or 5th June.<snip>


I can probably do all of them.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 29, 2013)

22 May is the only one of those days I'm not working.


----------



## eme (Apr 30, 2013)

Weds 22nd: greebo, Ms T
Weds 29th: tbtommyb, greebo, eme
Weds 5th: tbtommyb, greebo, eme

copy & paste peeps


----------



## zora (Apr 30, 2013)

Weds 22nd: greebo, Ms T
Weds 29th: tbtommyb, greebo, eme
Weds 5th: tbtommyb, greebo, eme, zora


----------



## secret squirrel (May 1, 2013)

I cannot make any of those dates unfortunately I am at work but would like to meet you if some of you have time , I miss London


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 1, 2013)

I can make those dates


----------



## madolesance (May 1, 2013)

Next BookJam 6th May at the Hootananny. This coming bank holiday
We have an exciting line up, including 12 of Brixton’s finest. Here’s who we’ve got reading so far….
Leila Segal
Gaylene Gould
Zelda Rhiando
Paul Bassett Davies
Courttia Newland
Chris Chalmers
Alom Shaha
Robert Eaglestone
Adam Mars Jones
Jeremy Page
Jim Gleeson
There’ll also be a popup bookshop, and Lambeth Libraries and Arachne Press will be coming along too.
And best of all it’s all free! Looking forward to seeing you on Monday…


----------



## eme (May 2, 2013)

Weds 22nd: greebo, Ms T, sleaterkinney
Weds 29th: tbtommyb, greebo, eme, sleaterkinney
Weds 5th: tbtommyb, greebo, eme, zora, sleaterkinney


----------



## Manter (May 4, 2013)

Complete pregnancy brain freeze- I thought the last one was last night not the night before. What a fuck up I am becoming....

<<wanders off muttering under breath>>


----------



## Greebo (May 4, 2013)

Manter said:


> Complete pregnancy brain freeze- I thought the last one was last night not the night before. What a fuck up I am becoming.... <snip>


(((Manter))) I realise that it's not much consolation but at least your confusion and forgetfulness is in a good cause.


----------



## Greebo (May 17, 2013)

eme said:


> Weds 22nd: greebo, Ms T, sleaterkinney
> Weds 29th: tbtommyb, greebo, eme, sleaterkinney
> Weds 5th: tbtommyb, greebo, eme, zora, sleaterkinney


Manter


----------



## Manter (May 17, 2013)

Um, probably best to ignore me for this month. I have, in my infinite wisdom, decided that pregnancy, a full time job with a deranged client and major building work isn't enough fuss, I am going through promotion panels too. So very very stressed and a bit teary, and not very much fun! I will be out the other end of all this madness by 15th July... At that point I'll just be pregnant....


----------



## Ms T (May 28, 2013)

It turns out I have meetings next Weds (5th June) instead of a shift so I can make that date.  Is everyone else still free?


----------



## Greebo (May 28, 2013)

Ms T said:


> It turns out I have meetings next Weds (5th June) instead of a shift so I can make that date. Is everyone else still free?


 
I am.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 28, 2013)

Yeah, I can host, unless someone else wants to?


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 31, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Yeah, I can host, unless someone else wants to?


Damn, I won't be able to host or come to next bg, I've got a work do.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 31, 2013)

I have yoga that night and wouldn't be able to come round till about 9:30ish at the earliest, and that's only if I'm not as exhausted as I've been recently. So I definitely wouldn't be a certain.


----------



## secret squirrel (Jun 1, 2013)

I cannot make it will go in Italy soon and will be back at mid july sorry


----------



## zora (Jun 2, 2013)

Just realized that I can't make it this week either. :/


----------



## eme (Jun 2, 2013)

I can x


----------



## Ms T (Jun 4, 2013)

There aren't very many of us - shall we postpone or plough on regardless?  It's nice weather on Weds so we could have a bijou event in the garden.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 4, 2013)

Ms T said:


> There aren't very many of us - shall we postpone or plough on regardless? It's nice weather on Weds so we could have a bijou event in the garden.


 
It's going to be even more bijou, I'm giving it a miss as I'm coughing 'til I throw up.  Sorry.


----------



## eme (Jun 6, 2013)

assume it was postponed? (sorry forgot about it last night!)


----------



## Ms T (Jun 6, 2013)

It was!  We are in danger of lapsing unless we set a date soon!  I am away until end of June so I will leave that to someone else.


----------



## Manter (Jun 6, 2013)

I am off on mat leave from 1st July (yay!) and due to produce in August (eek!)  so I vote we get together July.

w/c 15th or w/c 22nd July suit anyone? I can do any date (FML)


----------



## eme (Jun 6, 2013)

[w/c 15th or w/c 22nd July suit anyone?]

yep, sounds good...


----------



## Greebo (Jun 6, 2013)

Manter said:


> <snip>w/c 15th or w/c 22nd July suit anyone?<snip>


 
All things being equal, yes.


----------



## Spark (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm hoping to start coming to book group again.  Currently I can do both dates.


----------



## Manter (Jun 9, 2013)

Ms T? zora? secret squirrel? sleaterkinney? Agent Sparrow?  @anyone else who's messaged on a different page but I can't be bothered to look back a page??!!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 9, 2013)

I can do both dates but shouldn't we have one in June as well?. Otherwise it's a long wait.


----------



## madolesance (Jun 9, 2013)

Next Brixton BookJam 1st July- http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/ai1ec_event/brixton-bookjam-2/?instance_id=63775


----------



## secret squirrel (Jun 9, 2013)

Manter said:


> Ms T? zora? secret squirrel? sleaterkinney? Agent Sparrow? @anyone else who's messaged on a different page but I can't be bothered to look back a page??!!


 

I am working and leaving for italy from the 21st of june till the 11th of july so won't be back in England till that date sorry


----------



## Greebo (Jun 9, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> I can do both dates but shouldn't we have one in June as well?. Otherwise it's a long wait.


 
If possible, yes.


----------



## zora (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm feeling a tad overcommitted in June so would be quite happy to skip straight to July. Of course if some people want to meet in June, grand, but it looks like we might be lacking critical mass for it...

I can't do Mon or Tue w/c 15 or 22 July but can make Wed, Thurs or Fri. x


----------



## Ms T (Jun 11, 2013)

I am also in Italy from Thursday until 27th June.  In July, I can do Friday 19th, Thurs 25th or Friday 26th.


----------



## secret squirrel (Jun 11, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I am also in Italy from Thursday until 27th June. In July, I can do Friday 19th, Thurs 25th or Friday 26th.


 

Enjoy !!!!!!!!!!!the weather is horrible at the moment I hope it will change soon


----------



## madolesance (Jun 12, 2013)

madolesance said:


> Next Brixton BookJam 1st July- http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/ai1ec_event/brixton-bookjam-2/?instance_id=63775


 
Date changed to the Monday 8th July due to double booking.


----------



## Manter (Jun 12, 2013)

Friday 26th works for me. The Thursday I have something else on


----------



## Ms T (Jul 3, 2013)

Shall we set a date people?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 3, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Shall we set a date people?


 
Any of those dates.


----------



## Manter (Jul 3, 2013)

26th July starter for 10?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 3, 2013)

Manter said:


> 26th July starter for 10?


 
Yes


----------



## Ms T (Jul 3, 2013)

I can only make the 19th now and not even that for definite so I think you should go ahead without me.


----------



## Manter (Jul 3, 2013)

I can do 19th


----------



## tbtommyb (Jul 11, 2013)

I think either's fine for me.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 11, 2013)

Can anyone else do the 19th?
Or the 26th?


----------



## Spark (Jul 11, 2013)

Can't say for sure if I'll make it anyway on 19th but definitely can't do 26th.


----------



## zora (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm good for either, too. Given that Manter can make the 19th and Ms T and Spark are maybes for that day, shall we make it a date? 

Lambeth Country show the following day, woohoooooo!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 15, 2013)

It's this Friday then?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 15, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's this Friday then?


 
Yes.


----------



## zora (Jul 16, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's this Friday then?



If you'd like to host a bookgroup picnic in your garden, that'd be amazing. 

Unless there's someone else wanting to host?
Or where else could we meet? Park? Pub? My flat's too messy and too stuffy.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm quite happy to host but I thought Manter was doing it this month?


----------



## Manter (Jul 16, 2013)

oh, hello- date agreed, cool, in diary.

Mine is a bit of a disaster at the moment- builders were supposed to be gone but (possibly predictably) aren't.  Your garden would be much more pleasant for everyone....  and I'll host later on, if that's OK?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 17, 2013)

Cool, around at mine then, Is it worth firing up the barbeque or will we do a picnic?


----------



## Manter (Jul 17, 2013)

I can bring picnic-y stuff, or BBQing stuff.

Can you pM me your address?  Ta


----------



## Spark (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm about 90% certain for this, although it depends on Mr spark getting home in time.

Is it the book of short stories still? I've downloaded it but not read any. Is there a particular story that's worth reading if I can only manage one?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 17, 2013)

Spark said:


> <snip>Is it the book of short stories still? I've downloaded it but not read any. Is there a particular story that's worth reading of I can only manage one?


 
Yes, just pick one at random.


----------



## zora (Jul 17, 2013)

Looking forward to this, thanks sk for hosting. Our mystery northern guest might come, too. 
Would be great to see you, Spark. 
X


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 18, 2013)

I have some meat and buns but bring whatever you would like to eat, it all usually goes.


----------



## eme (Jul 19, 2013)

Bumped into Ms T and she mentioned about tonight... lucky, cos hadn't seen the thread... have got crack cheese and strawberries x
what time btw?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 19, 2013)

I am going to The Oval tonight to watch cricket (!) but might come along later for a drink and a chat.


----------



## Manter (Jul 19, 2013)

Still hoping to come but currently have my godchildren here and their dad is delayed picking them up :grr:


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm at home now so pop around whenever.


----------



## Spark (Jul 19, 2013)

Mr spark is home so heading over shortly.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks all for coming and our mystery kiwi guest for manning the barbecue.

The next book is The Invention of Curried Sausage by Uwe Timm. Date tbc but lets sort it out soon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Invention-C...&qid=1374279132&sr=1-1&keywords=curry+sausage


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 20, 2013)

Someone forgot their ray-ban type sunnies.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 20, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Someone forgot their ray-ban type sunnies.


 
Not mine (just checked).  OTOH did the bloke with the folding bike leave them there?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 13, 2013)

Have we decided on a date then?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 13, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Have we decided on a date then?


 
Doesn't look like it.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello - Just had a look at the book, it looks really good. Would it be ok to come along for the next meeting?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2013)

out of curiosity, do people bother reading the book these days?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> out of curiosity, do people bother reading the book these days?


Yes.  Finishing the book is desirable but not compulsory, OTOH you are expected to at least have given it a try.


MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Hello - Just had a look at the book, it looks really good. Would it be ok to come along for the next meeting?


Of course it would.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Yes.  Finishing the book is desirable but not compulsory, OTOH you are expected to at least have given it a try.


in my day we just bought the book and riffled through the pages to give the impression of a read copy if it was impossible to obtain a second-hand one.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 11, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Of course it would.


 
Nice one greebo. I'll keep an eye out for dates


----------



## Greebo (Sep 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> in my day we just bought the book and riffled through the pages to give the impression of a read copy if it was impossible to obtain a second-hand one.


Get with the times grandpapa.  These days, you borrow it, buy a 2nd hand copy, or download it - in cyberspace nobody can see an uncracked spine.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Nice one greebo. I'll keep an eye out for dates


and figs. figs are good too.


----------



## zora (Sep 11, 2013)

Would be good to have you, MDK, and thanks for the timely bump: we do need to set another date.

I'll get the ball rolling with some date suggestions. Weds and Fridays are good for me the next few weeks, anyone else available then? 

Wed 18 Sep 
Fri 20 Sep
Wed 25 Sep
Fri 27 Sep
Wed 02 Oct
Fri 04 Oct


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 11, 2013)

Book ordered


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 11, 2013)

zora said:


> Would be good to have you, MDK, and thanks for the timely bump: we do need to set another date.
> 
> I'll get the ball rolling with some date suggestions. Weds and Fridays are good for me the next few weeks, anyone else available then?
> 
> ...


 
I would prefer a later date because I am waiting for the book. But don't let that sway you, I'm just being a cheeky johnny come lately


----------



## tbtommyb (Sep 11, 2013)

zora said:


> Would be good to have you, MDK, and thanks for the timely bump: we do need to set another date.
> 
> I'll get the ball rolling with some date suggestions. Weds and Fridays are good for me the next few weeks, anyone else available then?
> 
> ...



not the 20th but the others look ok. I should be able to host in my new place, if you can all make it to peckham, just need to check. Also i'm totally out of sync with the books, only just finished Katharina Blum.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 11, 2013)

I can do any of those evenings.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 15, 2013)

Weds 25 good for me and could host that day.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 16, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Weds 25 good for me and could host that day.


 
Book has arrived and I can do this date 

Mmm just realised meant to be at a work do that night... might be able to get away a bit early


----------



## Greebo (Sep 16, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Book has arrived and I can do this date
> 
> Mmm just realised meant to be at a work do that night... might be able to get away a bit early


Well, if you  can, you can.  And if you can't there's always next month.


----------



## zora (Sep 19, 2013)

So have we got critical mass for the 25th then? There's been a request for bookgroup to join forces with Gypsy Hill drinks that night which sounds fun. 
Can we have a show of hands who'd like to do that or if we want to do our usual cheese n wine in someone's living room? I'm easy either way.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 19, 2013)

zora said:


> So have we got critical mass for the 25th then? There's been a request for bookgroup to join forces with Gypsy Hill drinks that night which sounds fun.
> Can we have a show of hands who'd like to do that or if we want to do our usual cheese n wine in someone's living room? I'm easy either way.


I'm okay with either option.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 21, 2013)

Penge?


----------



## Ms T (Sep 23, 2013)

zora said:


> So have we got critical mass for the 25th then? There's been a request for bookgroup to join forces with Gypsy Hill drinks that night which sounds fun.
> Can we have a show of hands who'd like to do that or if we want to do our usual cheese n wine in someone's living room? I'm easy either way.



I'm not sure how much of a bookgroup it would be if we went to Gypsy Hill but I don't mind either way.


----------



## zora (Sep 23, 2013)

True that. Well, shall we just stick with the tried and tested format and come round to yours on Wed night, and maybe Peckham next time as tbtommyb offered to host as well?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 23, 2013)

zora said:


> True that. Well, shall we just stick with the tried and tested format and come round to yours on Wed night, and maybe Peckham next time as tbtommyb offered to host as well?


Fair enough, can always go to Beer Rebellion another time.


----------



## eme (Sep 23, 2013)

Boo, can't of 25th - have fun and post up new book and dates for next month though x


----------



## Greebo (Sep 23, 2013)

eme said:


> Boo, can't of 25th - have fun and post up new book and dates for next month though x


Liked because you want to get there another time, even if you can't make it this month.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 24, 2013)

What time does bookgroup normally start? I'm hoping to get away early from work do and join


----------



## Greebo (Sep 24, 2013)

It varies a bit.  7.30ish?  8?


----------



## Ms T (Sep 24, 2013)

7.30-8 sounds about right.  If you don't have my address, PM me or ask someone who does!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 24, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## Manter (Sep 24, 2013)

this one is too little to be left by his milk slave at the mo (and you really don't want me to bring him ) so I'll take a rain check.  Next month I should be able to express and leave the northerner with him, but at the moment I am permanently attached to a small boy....

E2a er, that should probably read leave him with the northerner. It currently sounds like the 3 week old will be doing the supervising!


----------



## tbtommyb (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry I didn't make it this time, didn't get out of work until late. but can host next time fo sho.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 25, 2013)

sorry i dint make it in the end... interview and work do made for a long day... needed chill time after x


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2013)

The next book is American Rust by Philipp Meyer.  We'll meet on Friday 25 October chez sleaterkinney.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 6, 2013)

How long is American Rust? 

I would love to try and make it back to a couple of book groups before the end of the year, but I am majorly snowed under with work and weekend reading/prep for work until mid November


----------



## Greebo (Oct 6, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> How long is American Rust?
> 
> I would love to try and make it back to a couple of book groups before the end of the year, but I am majorly snowed under with work and weekend reading/prep for work until mid November


About 354 pages of medium size print (in this paperback version), with plenty of chapter breaks, and each chapter starts with roughly halfway down a new page.   

Just do what you can, it's not as if the bookgroup has ever recently spent the entire evening discussing the book.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 6, 2013)

It's quite a good book (so far).


----------



## tbtommyb (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll have to miss next week I'm afraid, have family coming over. Next time!


----------



## Greebo (Oct 17, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's quite a good book (so far).


About halfway through it.


----------



## zora (Oct 24, 2013)

Won't be able to make it tomorrow, soz!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 24, 2013)

It's around at mine so if you don't know where that is pm me.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2013)

zora said:


> Won't be able to make it tomorrow, soz!


Better luck next time.


----------



## Manter (Oct 25, 2013)

I am going to bail tonight as Mantito is being a bit of a shit...not fair to leave the Northerner with him 

Did read the book though- it's really good!


----------



## Greebo (Oct 25, 2013)

Shattered so giving tonight a miss - sorry.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 25, 2013)

Are there any confirmed attendees tonight then?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 25, 2013)

Was planning on coming but not back in H Hill until after 8. Should we postpone as most can't make it?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm easy either way, do people want to try again an evening next week?, Wednesday?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 25, 2013)

I can do Weds.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 25, 2013)

Wednesday it is then, South London Fail Group.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 25, 2013)

I can do tonight as almost home but it looks like it would just be the three of us.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 25, 2013)

Sure, pop over, cheese won't eat itself!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok - will be about half eight.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 25, 2013)

I was being a bit unduly harsh above, I can appreciate it's been a long week.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 25, 2013)

And the next book is Morrissey's autobiography. date tbc but it will probably be Christmas bookgroup.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 26, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> And the next book is Morrissey's autobiography. date tbc but it will probably be Christmas bookgroup.



This is a joke, right?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 5, 2013)

He's insisted it be published by penguin classics 

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2013/oct/04/morrissey-smiths-memoir-published-penguin-classics


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

Ooh, I'm reading this!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 6, 2013)

So, Christmas Bookgroup.  Are we having it this year?  If so, we need to set a date before sleaterkinney goes on his holibobs, so first week of December.  

zora Crispy Agent Sparrow MrsDarlingsKiss


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 6, 2013)

Ms T said:


> So, Christmas Bookgroup.  Are we having it this year?  If so, we need to set a date before sleaterkinney goes on his holibobs, so first week of December.
> 
> zora Crispy Agent Sparrow MrsDarlingsKiss


 
if you are reading the morrisey book then i am up for it


----------



## Ms T (Nov 6, 2013)

Greebo tbtommyb Manter secret squirrel


----------



## eme (Nov 6, 2013)

me? But I am away first week of Dec, so will have to be there in bookish spirit... x


----------



## tbtommyb (Nov 6, 2013)

Ms T said:


> So, Christmas Bookgroup.  Are we having it this year?  If so, we need to set a date before sleaterkinney goes on his holibobs, so first week of December.
> 
> zora Crispy Agent Sparrow MrsDarlingsKiss


I'm up for it, can probably host at mine some time first week if you can all schlep to Peckham.

And Morrisey's book is so bad it's good.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 6, 2013)

Can't do the 1st (Sunday, sci fi bookgroup), but any other day will probably be fine.


----------



## tbtommyb (Nov 6, 2013)

I think any day is fine for me


----------



## Ms T (Nov 7, 2013)

eme said:


> me? But I am away first week of Dec, so will have to be there in bookish spirit... x


Sorry eme!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 8, 2013)

First week of December, can't do the Tuesday and Monday not preferable, but any other day should be fine


----------



## zora (Nov 8, 2013)

Hmm, Xmas bookgroup IS the highlight of the season for me, but I'm finding it difficult to commit to a date.
Fri 6th is a very good friend's birthday, so that's probably out for me, other than that I'm sort of free (depending on work shifts or possibly moving house related stuff, but I won't know about either until closer to the time).


----------



## Ms T (Nov 8, 2013)

Thursday 5th is good for me.


----------



## tbtommyb (Dec 1, 2013)

Thursday works here too


----------



## Greebo (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, I can do that evening too.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 2, 2013)

Me too


----------



## Ms T (Dec 3, 2013)

Are there enough of us to do a "bring a dish" Xmas book group this year then?  I guess if we don't do it on the 5th it probably won't happen at all and it's always such a good night.  But I really don't want to commit to hosting and cooking if people aren't going to come.  

Greebo
tbtommyb
zora
sleaterkinney
Agent Sparrow 
Crispy
MrsDarlingsKiss


----------



## Crispy (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm keen, but I'm not sure if Sparrow can commit. Will let you know


----------



## Greebo (Dec 3, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Are there enough of us to do a "bring a dish" Xmas book group this year then?  I guess if we don't do it on the 5th it probably won't happen at all and it's always such a good night.  But I really don't want to commit to hosting and cooking if people aren't going to come.  <snip>


I can


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 3, 2013)

I haven't got round to reading the book!


----------



## Greebo (Dec 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I haven't got round to reading the book!


Neither have I, so what?


----------



## zora (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm not gonna make it I'm afraid. Knackered from moving house and busiest time of year at work :/


----------



## Ms T (Dec 3, 2013)

zora said:


> I'm not gonna make it I'm afraid. Knackered from moving house and busiest time of year at work :/


 
But who's going to wear the Santa beard?  :-(


----------



## Ms T (Dec 3, 2013)

Spark


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm really sorry, what with work overload/overtime and a couple of other things on this week, I think it's an evening commitment too far. Too tired these days-very sorry!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 3, 2013)

I can probably do a side along with the cheese.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 4, 2013)

So currently it's me, hendo; sleaterkinney and Greebo . Worth doing?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 4, 2013)

Ms T said:


> So currently it's me, hendo; sleaterkinney and Greebo . Worth doing?


I can do a side and dessert.
MrsDarlingsKiss can you bring yourself, even if you haven't read the book yet?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 4, 2013)

Greebo said:


> MrsDarlingsKiss can you bring yourself, even if you haven't read the book yet?



i feel like it would be bad form for my first time


----------



## Greebo (Dec 4, 2013)

Ms T said:


> So currently it's me, hendo; sleaterkinney and Greebo . Worth doing?


And tbtommyb said he could make it too.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 4, 2013)

Have it at a later date if it's easier for people.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> i feel like it would be bad form for my first time


It would be entirely in the spirit of the group


----------



## Ms T (Dec 4, 2013)

Let's go for it then.  I will make the main and a side.  Greebo is in charge of dessert.  sleaterkinney, as always, is the cheesemeister general.  MrsDarlingsKiss - do come if you would like to and we will assign you something easy, like nibbles.  Greebo's first book group was at Christmas!  Calling tbtommyb!
!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 4, 2013)

Also, Manter.


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm a maybe till the Northerner comes back later- then we can confirm whether he's travelling or whether he can baby wrangle... Will confirm ASAPASAP


----------



## tbtommyb (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey unfortunately I can't guarantee anything but I will try and make it along with some bits and pieces


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 5, 2013)

What time should we get there?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 5, 2013)

Usual time.  7.30 or so.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks to Ms T for hosting last night.

The book for next month (assuming that enough of us can make the same evening) is "The Picture of Dorian Gray" by Oscar Wilde.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 6, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Thanks to Ms T for hosting last night.
> 
> The book for next month (assuming that enough of us can make the same evening) is "The Picture of Dorian Gray" by Oscar Wilde.



I have that on my Kindle. Just finished Capital by John Lanchester (loved it), thinking about my next choice and i have never read any Wilde so i may give it a go.


----------



## eme (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh nice choice  see u in Jan..


----------



## Greebo (Dec 14, 2013)

eme said:


> Oh nice choice  see u in Jan..


Looking forward to it.


----------



## eme (Jan 1, 2014)

Is there a date for Jan?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 1, 2014)

eme said:


> Is there a date for Jan?


Not yet.  Tbf so few made it in November and December that, AFAIK, it was even doubted that there'd be a January book group.  So, when can you manage this month?


----------



## eme (Jan 1, 2014)

22nd? 29th?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 1, 2014)

Both of those (a Monday and a Wednesday) look possible to me - any other takers?


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 1, 2014)

I might try to reattend book group this year.  Might...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 2, 2014)

If you meet some where local to Brixton I'd love to join you. I read Dorian Gray last year, would be interested to talk about it. May I join in?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 2, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> If you meet some where local to Brixton I'd love to join you. I read Dorian Gray last year, would be interested to talk about it. May I join in?


FWIW it generally is somewhere around Brixton.  Just not always the same somewhere.


----------



## tbtommyb (Jan 15, 2014)

can't let book club die! I know I say this every time but promise I will turn up this time, I have even read the book before.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 2, 2014)

Running order for the next BookJam (3rd March 2014) here-

http://www.brixtonbookjam.com


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 2, 2014)

Is there still an Urban book group? While I'm not working, I could potentially attend.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't know.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 3, 2014)

Me and zora were talking about resurrecting Book Group in the Spring the other night.  I am away for most of March, but how about some time in April?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 3, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Me and zora were talking about resurrecting Book Group in the Spring the other night.  I am away for most of March, but how about some time in April?


Sounds like a good idea, it's easier to find the time and energy when the days are longer. friendofdorothy? tbtommyb? Guineveretoo? Manter? Biddlybee?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 3, 2014)

I would definitely like to see the book group resurrected, and will try to get along to meetings.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 3, 2014)

Ok by me, thanks - will it still be discussing Dorian Gray?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 3, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Ok by me, thanks - will it still be discussing Dorian Gray?


It might be easier to do that, but come with ideas of what to read next.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 3, 2014)

Suits me. I haven't read the book for years, but I might just reread it beforehand!


----------



## tbtommyb (Mar 6, 2014)

i was thinking it would be nice to get going again when the weather's better


----------



## madolesance (May 30, 2014)

Next Brixton BookJam is on 2nd June 2014 info available here-

http://www.brixtonbookjam.com


----------



## DRTAvailable (Aug 5, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Welcome to 2012, book boozers.
> 
> Just to remind you all that the date of the next meeting is Wednesday, 25th of January, and the book is The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood.
> 
> Any volunteers for hosting duties?


Is this book group still going?


----------



## Manter (Sep 5, 2014)

Book groupers... Shall we try and resuscitate? I can host, maybe early October, Dorian Gray?


----------



## eme (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes please!


----------



## madolesance (Sep 6, 2014)

The next BookJam will happen on the 6th October.

Details here- http://www.brixtonbookjam.com


----------



## Greebo (Sep 7, 2014)

What eme said, although I won't be able to do Tuesdays.


----------



## zora (Sep 10, 2014)

Yes, let's do it, glad you got the ball rolling, Manter. I'm sure Ms T is also up for it, and I was talking to sleaterkinney about it only the other day. Though iirc he said that Dorian Gray was the one discussed at last bookgroup, so we might have to pick a new book.  No Tuesdays for me either, please.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 10, 2014)

I'd be up for it, we never really discussed Dorian Gray, just ate Ms T's food so we could talk about it still.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 10, 2014)

It was nominated at Xmas, not talked about.  It's date dependent for me, as usual.


----------



## zora (Sep 11, 2014)

Even better that Dorian Gray is still up for discussion, lest the process of choosing a new book delay our meeting by another year.


----------



## Spark (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm keen to start coming to book group again.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm not likely to be able to make the meets, or have any real chance of finishing the books tbh  

But I thought I'd put this here, because I have it, can't remember if I've posted it before or not.



Spoiler: book group books 2006-2012



*2006*
Wide Sargasso Sea – Jean Rhys
Notes from Underground and The Double – Fyodor Dostoyevsky
Motherless Brooklyn – Jonathan Lethem
Three Men in a Boat – Jerome K Jerome
Martin Eden – Jack London
The Spy who came in from the cold – John Le Carre
Our Hidden Lives – Simon Garfield
The Cutting Room – Louise Welch 
And if Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things – Jon McGregor
Border Crossing – Pat Barker
Woman on the Edge of Time – Marge Piercy
*2007*
Ripley Bogle – Robert McLiam Wilson
Down and Out in Paris and London – George Orwell
This Book Will Change Your Life – A.M. Homes
Cat's Cradle – Kurt Vonnegut
Suite Francaise – Irene Nemirovsky
Christie Malry's Own Double-Entry – B.S.Johnson
Labyrinths – Jorge Luis Borges
Epileptic – David B.
How To Be Free – Tom Hodgkinson
Northern Lights – Phillip Pullman
*2008*
About the Author – John Colapinto
With Their Backs To The World  – Asne Seierstad
Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf – Edward Albee
The Uncomfortable Dead  – Subcomandante Marcos and Paco Ignacio Taibo II
Brideshead Revisted – Evelyn Waugh
Saturday Night and Sunday Morning – Alan Sillitoe
The Edible Woman – Margaret Atwood
Brave New World – Aldous Huxley
The Naked Civil Servant – Quentin Crisp
Running with Scissors – Augusten Burroughs
Tale of Two Cities – Charles Dickens
*2009*
The Long Goodbye – Raymond Chandler
The life and times of the thunderbolt kid – Bill Bryson
Geek Love – Katherine Dunn
Double Indemnity – James M. Cain
Matter – Ian M. Banks
Wetlands – Charlotte Roche
Lolita – Vladimir Nabakov
Alan Clark Diaries In Power 1983-1992 – Alan Clark
Uncommon Arrangements – Katie Roiphe
Tamara Drewe – Posy Simmonds
*2010*
Madame Bovary – Gustave Flaubert
The Yellow Wallpaper – Charlotte Perkins Gilman
The Trial – Kafka
Flashman – George Macdonald Fraser
The White Tiger – Aravind Adiga
Vermillion Sands – J G Ballard
Delta of Venus – Anais Nin
Potrait of the Artist as a Young Girl  – Grayson Perry
Beyond Black – Hilary Mantell
Homage to Catalonia  – George Orwell
For Whom the Bell Tolls – Ernest Hemingway
The Grapes or Wrath – John Steinbeck
*2011*
Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil – John Beredt
Shock Doctrine, The Rise of Disaster Capitalism – Naomi Klein
Small Gods – Terrry Pratchett 
Mr Vertigo – Paul Auster
The Penelopiad – Margaret Atwood
The Ones Who Walk Away From Omelas –Ursula LeGuin
The Fall of The House of Usher – Edgar Allan Poe
Lazy Thoughts of a Lazy Girl – Jenny Wren
The Stranger's Child – Alan Hollinghurst
The Good Man Jesus and the Scoundrel Christ – Phillip Pullman
The Handmaid's Tale – Margaret Atwood
*2012*
Pigeon English – Stephen Kelman
Little man, what now? – Hans Fallada
The Debt to Pleasure – John Lanchester
Wait Until Spring, Bandini – John Fante
World War Z – Max Brooks
Flowers for Algernon – David Keyes


----------



## Greebo (Sep 16, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm not likely to be able to make the meets, or have any real chance of finishing the books tbh
> 
> But I thought I'd put this here, because I have it, can't remember if I've posted it before or not.<snip>


Thanks for compiling that and keeping track so that somebody else didn't need to look for it.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 18, 2014)

Given I've read Dorean Gray before, I'm quite tempted to try and make this meet after Sparrowcrisp's bedtime, if Crispy is happy to stay in. Will no be a regular attender for a while yet though (maybe Crispy and I could eventually take it in turns to attend?)


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2014)

might pop by if you're doing dorian gray


----------



## zora (Nov 10, 2014)

Bump.

Shall we try and get this show on the road? Manter - if you're still happy to host, maybe you could suggest a couple of dates? Or if you don't fancy hosting, I believe sleaterkinney or Ms T would. 

Gah, I don't even know why I'm suggesting this given that I have to look for yet another new flatmate and don't know if I'll have time to attend.  

But we've been saying "we should" for too long. Time for action.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 10, 2014)

zora said:


> Bump.  <snip>  But we've been saying "we should" for too long. Time for action.


Word.


----------



## madolesance (Nov 11, 2014)

The next BookJam will happen on the 1st Dec.

Details here- http://www.brixtonbookjam.com


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 17, 2014)

Right, after discussion earlier this week with Manter, Ms T and Biddlybee , let's try and start off in January again, and I'm going to propose that Crispy and I host the first one as it's the only way we both can attend. Let's make this happen!

zora,  Greebo, sleaterkinney, Spark? Who else? 

The book is still Wilde's The Picture of Dorean Grey, but because so many people have read it, an intreating suggestion has been to throw the Will Self version (apparently set into the 80s) into the mix...


----------



## Greebo (Dec 17, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Right, after discussion earlier this week with Manter, Ms T and Biddlybee , let's try and start off in January again, and I'm going to propose that Crispy and I host the first one as it's the only way we both can attend. Let's make this happen!
> 
> <snip>


friendofdorothy ?


----------



## eme (Dec 17, 2014)

Me


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 17, 2014)

Greebo said:


> friendofdorothy ?


thanks for thinking of me. If you ever set a date let me know.
But its so long since I read the book, not sure I can remember what I thought of it now....


----------



## Greebo (Dec 17, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> thanks for thinking of me. If you ever set a date let me know.
> But its so long since I read the book, not sure I can remember what I thought of it now....


Well you've got Christmas to skim it, and you might remember more than you think.


----------



## zora (Dec 17, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Right, after discussion earlier this week with Manter, Ms T and Biddlybee , let's try and start off in January again, and I'm going to propose that Crispy and I host the first one as it's the only way we both can attend. Let's make this happen



I am for this.


----------



## zora (Jan 9, 2015)

Bump. 

So how's about this Book Group 2015?

May I be so forward as to suggest Fri 23 or 30 Jan as possible dates, for a show of hands and figuring out of venue?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 9, 2015)

Crispy or I could do both of those.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 10, 2015)

Either of those Fridays are okay for me so far.


----------



## zora (Jan 10, 2015)

Sounds like critical mass with four possible attendees if AS and Crispy host. 

Any more for any more? Ms T eme sleaterkinney Spark tbtommyb Manter
Biddlybee


----------



## Greebo (Jan 10, 2015)

zora said:


> Sounds like critical mass with four possible attendees if AS and Crispy host.
> 
> Any more for any more? <snip>


Manter Pickman's model ?


----------



## eme (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes to either of those dates too...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 11, 2015)

Should be able to do those.


----------



## zora (Jan 14, 2015)

Looks like everyone who wants to come so far can make both dates.

Do you want to pick one of them, Agent Sparrow and Crispy, to make it official? I'm keen to stick a date in my diary.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 14, 2015)

Whatcha reckon sparrow?
I reckon the 30th.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 14, 2015)

30th probably would be better as we're not hosting your parent the next day...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 14, 2015)

Will have to get on with rereading the book now. Do we think it's copyright will have passed for kindle?


----------



## boohoo (Jan 14, 2015)

30th does clash with drinks at the Conquering Hero but I'm not sure many of you lot go to the drinks...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 14, 2015)

boohoo said:


> 30th does clash with drinks at the Conquering Hero but I'm not sure many of you lot go to the drinks...



Is that the piggy pub?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 14, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Will have to get on with rereading the book now. Do we think it's copyright will have passed for kindle?


It's available on project Gutenberg.


----------



## zora (Jan 16, 2015)

No, I don't think there's a big overlap with the SE drinks crew - even I have been to only one of those despite best intentions. 

30th sounds good for bookgroup, just on the right side of January to get off to a flying start with Bookgroup 2015.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 19, 2015)

30th good for me.


----------



## Manter (Jan 19, 2015)

30th good for me too!


----------



## zora (Jan 19, 2015)

Hurrah! I was wondering where you two were.


----------



## Manter (Jan 19, 2015)

I've had an outbreak of builders and resigning


----------



## Greebo (Jan 19, 2015)

Manter said:


> 30th good for me too!


I know you've got a book lined up to recommend, anyway.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 23, 2015)

Who needs our address then? I think Manter but is that it? 

Sparrowcrisp's bedtime is at 7pm so if we say people come round from half 7...


----------



## Manter (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes! Me!


----------



## Spark (Jan 23, 2015)

Is it still next Friday? Hopefully I should make it.  Just need to confirm child management arrangements. Haven't re read the book though.


----------



## eme (Jan 23, 2015)

Can u pm yr address to me too pls?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 23, 2015)

Sure thing eme  I'll leave it till the other side of the weekend for more requests, and then will send out a message.

Yes it is still next Friday Spark - would be good to see you if you can make it. I think you'll probably need our address too - not sure you've been to a book group at the new house. Looks like it will be a busy one 

I am about half way through re-reading the book, which I'm grateful for. I forgot how much fannying around there is with ideas at the beginning.  If I have time I am also going to try and read the Will Self version, as mentioned by I think Manter in the pub, but we'll have to see how that goes and that is by no means a requirement!


----------



## Spark (Jan 23, 2015)

AS last book group I went to was yours when I was pg.  Should have your address from then but do re pm.


----------



## Spark (Jan 23, 2015)

I may not have re read but I. went to the ballet a few years ago


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh dear I wasn't watching, and now I have SL drinks and my regular book swap both on the 30th, shame. 
Maybe next time.


----------



## zora (Jan 24, 2015)

friendofdorothy I think the idea is to kickstart more regular bookgroup meetings again, so hopefully your next opportunity to attend will be in Feb, this year, not 2016.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 25, 2015)

Spark said:


> AS last book group I went to was yours when I was pg.  Should have your address from then but do re pm.


As long as it's the Brixton Hill address rather than the Camberwell one. Don't want you turning up to the wrong house!


----------



## Spark (Jan 25, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> As long as it's the Brixton Hill address rather than the Camberwell one. Don't want you turning up to the wrong house!


Yes address found on an old pm. MIL is coming to stay on Friday so I'll definitely be able to come now.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 25, 2015)

Spark said:


> Yes address found on an old pm. <snip>


Ditto - I can't believe how long ago it was!


----------



## Spark (Jan 30, 2015)

Still on for this evening?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 30, 2015)

Spark said:


> Still on for this evening?


Yep


----------



## Greebo (Jan 30, 2015)

Great


----------



## Spark (Jan 30, 2015)

In accordance with tradition I have wine, cheese and haven't (re)read the book.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 30, 2015)

In a fit of domesticity, I have made a cake, smoked mackerel pate and a beetroot and walnut hummus.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 30, 2015)

Blimey Ms T, that all sounds lush!

We can add home baked* cider apple bread and some cheeses from that infamous shop in the Villaaaage.

Oh, and After 8s, as donated by my mother who was visiting today. 

*(bread maker )


----------



## Ms T (Jan 30, 2015)

You are a class traitor, AS.  I have proletariat cheese from Aldi (but it is Brie de Meaux).


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 30, 2015)

Tbf I did feel dirty as sin buying them


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 31, 2015)

Well, that was a very enjoyable resurrection of book group   Lovely to see everyone who could make it, and sorry to miss those who were poorly/not free, but hope to see you at the next one.

The book for next time is 99% Darkness by Jacob Stringer, who as many of you know is a past book group member! Available from amazon (perhaps ironically due to the book's subject  but the author is well aware of this) or more directly. Pay as much as you feel you want to for the kindle version on that second site.

The next date was chosen as Thursday 26th February.

E2A: I'm going to start a new thread for 2015...

New thread here.


----------

